# UE: supporto militare, anche Italia. Biden: "Sanzioni oppure Terza Guerra Mondiale."



## Toby rosso nero (26 Febbraio 2022)

Come riporta l'ANSA, la UE avrebbe deciso di attivare l' European Peace Facility, strumento fuori dal budget,concepito per il finanziamento di azioni operative nell'ambito della politica estera e di sicurezza comune.
Si deciderà domani che tipo di armi inviare agli ucraini, la Germania ha già deciso per autocarri.
L'esclusione di Mosca dallo Swift non è all'odg ma potrebbe essere sul tavolo.

Michel, presidente consiglio europeo, annuncia: "Difesa europea in azione a sostegno dell'Ucraina. Faciliteremo la consegna di aiuti militari."

Come riporta Repubblica, anche l'Italia non si limiterà ad inviare giubbotti ed elmetti. E' in arrivo un nuovo decreto.
L'elenco degli aiuti si sta definendo in queste ore. Si parla di armi anticarro, armi antiaeree e mitragliatrici.
Serve però un passaggio parlamentare.

Nel frattempo Biden evoca di nuovo la Terza Guerra Mondiale:
"L'alternativa all'imposizione di dure sanzioni alla Russia sarebbe la terza guerra mondiale.
Iniziare la Terza guerra mondiale, significa andare alla guerra con la Russia. Oppure possiamo fare in modo che la Russia paghi un prezzo con le sanzioni, secondo la legge internazionale."


----------



## Mika (26 Febbraio 2022)

Secondo TGCOM24 l'artiglieria russa ha colpito l'ospedale oncologico per bambini Okhmadyt di Kiev, ci sarebbe un bambino morto. Sparano pure sugli ospedali, "colpiamo solo obbiettivi militari" avevano detto...

L'Ucraina ha la fortuna di conifinare ad ovest con tutti paesi Nato, sarà dura per la Russia isolarla velocemente.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta l'ANSA, la UE avrebbe deciso di attivare l' European Peace Facility, strumento fuori dal budget,concepito per il finanziamento di azioni operative nell'ambito della politica estera e di sicurezza comune.
> Si deciderà domani che tipo di armi inviare agli ucraini, la Germania ha già deciso per autocarri.
> L'esclusione di Mosca dallo Swift non è all'odg ma potrebbe essere sul tavolo.
> 
> ...



Biden deve essere rinchiuso.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta l'ANSA, la UE avrebbe deciso di attivare l' European Peace Facility, strumento fuori dal budget,concepito per il finanziamento di azioni operative nell'ambito della politica estera e di sicurezza comune.
> Si deciderà domani che tipo di armi inviare agli ucraini, la Germania ha già deciso per autocarri.
> L'esclusione di Mosca dallo Swift non è all'odg ma potrebbe essere sul tavolo.
> 
> ...


Mi pare siamo all'antipasto della terza guerra mondiale.
L'Europa si è schierata con l'Ucraina.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (26 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Secondo TGCOM24 l'artiglieria russa ha colpito l'ospedale oncologico per bambini Okhmadyt di Kiev, ci sarebbe un bambino morto. Sparano pure sugli ospedali, "colpiamo solo obbiettivi militari" avevano detto...



Mamma mia. C'è chi dice che è guerra, quindi tutto è lecito. 
Io non la penso affatto così, ma vabbe.


----------



## Mika (26 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Biden deve essere rinchiuso.


Anche Putin ovviamente, spero.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Secondo TGCOM24 l'artiglieria russa ha colpito l'ospedale oncologico per bambini Okhmadyt di Kiev, ci sarebbe un bambino morto. Sparano pure sugli ospedali, "colpiamo solo obbiettivi militari" avevano detto...
> 
> L'Ucraina ha la fortuna di conifinare ad ovest con tutti paesi Nato, sarà dura per la Russia isolarla velocemente.


Figli di p.


----------



## Tobi (26 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Biden deve essere rinchiuso.


Ridateci Trump. Con lui non volava una mosca


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Secondo TGCOM24 l'artiglieria russa ha colpito l'ospedale oncologico per bambini Okhmadyt di Kiev, ci sarebbe un bambino morto. Sparano pure sugli ospedali, "colpiamo solo obbiettivi militari" avevano detto...



E' da due giorni che pubblicizzano questo ospedale, con interviste e stupidate varie mediatiche.

Un errore imperdonabile.


----------



## Mika (26 Febbraio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Mamma mia. C'è chi dice che è guerra, quindi tutto è lecito.
> Io non la penso affatto così, ma vabbe.


Da quello che mi ricordo io, fino al 1800 gli ospedali non erano mai colpiti, era ritenuto meschino, qui sembra che si colpiscono quasi apposta.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Mi pare siamo all'antipasto della terza guerra mondiale.
> L'Europa si è schierata con l'Ucraina.



L'Europa non poteva non schierasi con l'Ucraina ma deve evitare interventi diretti.


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Febbraio 2022)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Ridateci Trump. Con lui non volava una mosca


Ma chissenefrega.


----------



## gabri65 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta l'ANSA, la UE avrebbe deciso di attivare l' European Peace Facility, strumento fuori dal budget,concepito per il finanziamento di azioni operative nell'ambito della politica estera e di sicurezza comune.
> Si deciderà domani che tipo di armi inviare agli ucraini, la Germania ha già deciso per autocarri.
> L'esclusione di Mosca dallo Swift non è all'odg ma potrebbe essere sul tavolo.
> 
> ...



Iniziare la WWIII significa finirla qui.

Evitiamo queste scemenze da bambino dell'asilo e dimostrino sul campo che si è determinati, fornendo il massimo supporto senza possibilmente passare da decreti e scartoffie.

Ormai l'Ucraina è sacrificata come territorio, che salvino tutta la popolazione e riforniscano le truppe a flusso continuo per sfiancare i russi.

La parola WWIII non andrebbe nemmeno lontanamente bisbigliata. Mi viene il voltastomaco.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta l'ANSA, la UE avrebbe deciso di attivare l' European Peace Facility, strumento fuori dal budget,concepito per il finanziamento di azioni operative nell'ambito della politica estera e di sicurezza comune.
> Si deciderà domani che tipo di armi inviare agli ucraini, la Germania ha già deciso per autocarri.
> L'esclusione di Mosca dallo Swift non è all'odg ma potrebbe essere sul tavolo.
> 
> ...



Comunque sono convinto che Putin ha sbagliato tutto ed è finita fuori dal vaso. 

Ormai qualunque cosa accadrò per la Russia credo che sia finita. Terza guerra mondiale oppure se dovesse cambiare idea o se dovesse prendere l'Ucraina e fermarsi la Russia sarà di fatto isolata da tutto. L'occidente andrà avanti anche senza il loro GAS. Okay avranno i loro amici alieni gialli (e bisognerà capire quanto vogliono starci).. ma non potranno fare nulla e nessuno vorrà avere a che fare con loro.

Se non dovesse esserci la terza guerra mondiale, l'immagine della Russia cadrà comunque.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Anche Putin ovviamente, spero.



Da rinchiudere insieme, ovviamente.


----------



## Controcorrente (26 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Biden deve essere rinchiuso.


Ma come fate a non capire che riporta semplicemente la realtà? Siamo a un centimetro dalla terza guerra Mondiale e non certo per volontà di Biden. Ma dove vivete? Uno fa una dichiarazione che è ovvia e voi pensate sia una minaccia?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> L'Europa non poteva non schierasi con l'Ucraina ma deve evitare interventi diretti.



Ma per uno che spara ai bambini con tumore, mi chiedo, fa differenza un intervento diretto o intervento a distanza?
Ogni pretesto a questo punto è buono.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2022)

*La Russia ha perso più uomini nel primo giorno di guerra contro l'Ucraina che in 8 anni di guerra in Siria 

FONTE: THE ECONOMIST
*


----------



## Mika (26 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' da due giorni che pubblicizzano questo ospedale, con interviste e stupidate varie mediatiche.
> 
> Un errore imperdonabile.


Se uno spara volontariamente colpi di artiglieria su un ospedale, maggiormente se per bambini, è melma, punto. Qualsiasi sia la sua motivazione perché non esistono motivazioni per farlo.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Gira voce che il video del carrarmato è un fake ed è del 2014. Confermate?


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> L'Europa non poteva non schierasi con l'Ucraina ma deve evitare interventi diretti.


Fornire aiuti all'ucraina non equivale ad intervenire?


----------



## cris (26 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Secondo TGCOM24 l'artiglieria russa ha colpito l'ospedale oncologico per bambini Okhmadyt di Kiev, ci sarebbe un bambino morto. Sparano pure sugli ospedali, "colpiamo solo obbiettivi militari" avevano detto...
> 
> L'Ucraina ha la fortuna di conifinare ad ovest con tutti paesi Nato, sarà dura per la Russia isolarla velocemente.


La russia ha perso la bussola
Bisogna armare l ucraina con tutti gli strumenti possibili per difendersi da questi folli


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Febbraio 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Ma come fate a non capire che riporta semplicemente la realtà? Siamo a un centimetro dalla terza guerra Mondiale e non certo per volontà di Biden. Ma dove vivete? Uno fa una dichiarazione che è ovvia e voi pensate sia una minaccia?



Eh beh,Bidet è esente da colpe,ma per favore


----------



## fabri47 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Secondo TGCOM24 l'artiglieria russa ha colpito l'ospedale oncologico per bambini Okhmadyt di Kiev, ci sarebbe un bambino morto. Sparano pure sugli ospedali, "colpiamo solo obbiettivi militari" avevano detto...
> 
> L'Ucraina ha la fortuna di conifinare ad ovest con tutti paesi Nato, sarà dura per la Russia isolarla velocemente.


Mammamia...E ci manca solo la terza guerra mondiale.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (26 Febbraio 2022)

Prima bisognava accettare i carramarti che passano sulle auto civili, ora che sparano anche sugli ospedali pieni di bambini? Ma per favore dai. La Mafia ha più dignità di questa gentaglia, ed è veramente tutto dire.

Qua i commenti nonostante la situazione sia aldilà del limite, sono ancora a sfondo politico e vanno a simpatia/antipatia.

Anche a me Biden sta sulle pelotas, ma cosa dovrebbe dire? "Andrà tutto bene disegniamo quattro arcobaleni e passa tutto?" eddai.
La situazione è chiarissima e giustamente evita di prendere per i fondelli il popolo. O si chiude qui la questione o sarà terza guerra mondiale. Fa bene a dirlo e lo deve dire ad alta voce e gridare anche che la colpa è di Putin.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Se uno spara volontariamente colpi di artiglieria su un ospedale, maggiormente se per bambini, è melma, punto. Qualsiasi sia la sua motivazione perché non esistono motivazioni per farlo.



Sì sì certo, chiarisco perché forse non era chiaro 
Proprio perché qui ci sono dei demoni senza pietà è stato sbagliato mettere in risalto questo ospedale, bisogna sapere che sono pronti a tutto!


----------



## Blu71 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ma per uno che spara ai bambini con tumore, mi chiedo, fa differenza un intervento diretto o intervento a distanza?
> Ogni pretesto a questo punto è buono.



Per interventi diretti intendo che sono da evitare truppe Nato contro la Russia.


----------



## Controcorrente (26 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Gira voce che il video del carrarmato è un fake ed è del 2014. Confermate?


Certo, la guerra non esiste, è una scusa per prendere il controllo della mente con il 5G.

Per curiosità, ti pare che, anche se fosse, davanti alla tragedia che sta accadendo conti qualcosa che qualcuno (per qualsiasi ragione, anche sensazionalismo) abbia spacciato un video vecchio per nuovo?


----------



## Mika (26 Febbraio 2022)

Io ci metto tutta la buona volontà ma non riesco a capire chi fa di questa crisi mondiale un qualcosa su cui difendere Biden o Putin. Quando si arriva allo scenario alla quale che si è arrivato è colpa di tutti i capi di Stato. Tutti.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Certo, la guerra non esiste, è una scusa per prendere il controllo della mente con il 5G.
> 
> Per curiosità, ti pare che, anche se fosse, davanti alla tragedia che sta accadendo conti qualcosa che qualcuno (per qualsiasi ragione, anche sensazionalismo) abbia spacciato un video vecchio per nuovo?


Ho fatto una domanda. Se non sai la risposta, è cortese dire "non lo so" oppure "non rispondere". Non vorrei che sta guerra infervorisca gli animi, peggio di come ha fatto il covid.


----------



## __king george__ (26 Febbraio 2022)

non è che Biden sta dicendo questo in risposta a chi si lamenta che le sanzioni sono poco? come dire "l'alternativa è la 3 guerra mondiale lo capite o no?" 

che poi alla fine è la pura verità peraltro...


----------



## gabri65 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Ma come fate a non capire che riporta semplicemente la realtà? Siamo a un centimetro dalla terza guerra Mondiale e non certo per volontà di Biden. Ma dove vivete? Uno fa una dichiarazione che è ovvia e voi pensate sia una minaccia?



Ancora.

Cioè, viviamo in un'epoca dove apprezzare la bellezza di una donna ti fa rischiare di essere linciato mediaticamente, e poi si possono prospettare conflitti che portano alla scomparsa dell'essere umano del pianeta. Così, con uno dall'altra parte che non vede l'ora.

Non ci ho capito un accidente, guarda. Lo ammetto.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Fornire aiuti all'ucraina non equivale ad intervenire?



Direi.

Ma poi veramente qualcuno pensa che i droni invisibili che partono da Sigonella non diano info all' esercito Ucraino?

Figuriamoci.

Non mi stupirei nemmeno se la gestione militare e strategica provenisse dalla Nato


----------



## Swaitak (26 Febbraio 2022)

non sono un economo, ma sta roba dello Swift mi sembra una mossa a lungo termine, e non credo ci siano più margini diplomatici


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2022)

*INDEPENDENT RIPORTA CHE I RUSSI PER FIACCARE LA RESISTENZA UCRAINA HANNO INIZIATO A COLPIRE OBIETTIVI NON MILITARI PER OBBLIGARE I VERTICI DEL GOVERNO UCRAINO AD ACCETTARE LA RESA SENZA CONDIZIONI.*


----------



## pazzomania (26 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> non è che Biden sta dicendo questo in risposta a chi si lamenta che le sanzioni sono poco? come dire "l'alternativa è la 3 guerra mondiale lo capite o no?"
> 
> che poi alla fine è la pura verità peraltro...



Sempre meglio spiegarlo, anche se lo sanno tutti che è come dici tu.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (26 Febbraio 2022)

tremonti su rete 4 afferma che l unica arma veramente efficace per mettere in difficoltà putin ovvero il blocco del circuito swift è praticamente inapplicabile perchè causerebbe una crisi a catena del circuito bancario peggiore di LB


----------



## LukeLike (26 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Gira voce che il video del carrarmato è un fake ed è del 2014. Confermate?


Più che fake, ieri il generale Battisti, a Quarta Repubblica, ha detto che "era un carro anti aereo in dotazione dell'esercito ucraino che probabilmente ha perso il controllo perché un carro da solo non potrebbe mai girare per Kiev, sarebbe stato abbattuto".


----------



## Andris (26 Febbraio 2022)

le munizioni e i mezzi senza uomini che le sappiano usare non servono a molto
gli ucraini stanno usando i civili ormai, chissà quanti ne muoiono...

al Cremlino hanno chiesto all in da tutte le direzioni, c'è chi è stato licenziato perchè non hanno ancora risolto la faccenda


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Io ci metto tutta la buona volontà ma non riesco a capire chi fa di questa crisi mondiale un qualcosa su cui difendere Biden o Putin. Quando si arriva allo scenario alla quale che si è arrivato è colpa di tutti i capi di Stato. Tutti.


Colpe non divise a 50 e 50 però. Ovvio che ognuno Tiri acqua al suo mulino ma qui mi pare che dopo il donbass si sia andati oltre. 
dopo donmabss c è Kiev e dopo Kiev intanto che ci siamo minacciamo anche Finlandia e Svezia. Poi minacciamo di atomica chiunque intervenga. Poi proponiamo di dirottare la stazione spaziale per farla schiantare sul Colosseo o sulla torre eiffel. Mi pare che qui le colpe siano 95% Putin e 5% resto del mondo. O sbaglio ?


----------



## fabri47 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Io ci metto tutta la buona volontà ma non riesco a capire chi fa di questa crisi mondiale un qualcosa su cui difendere Biden o Putin. Quando si arriva allo scenario alla quale che si è arrivato è colpa di tutti i capi di Stato. Tutti.


Io, infatti, non mi capacito proprio in chi crede che esistano degli "eroi" in tutto questo. Se dici che ti fa schifo Biden, diventi subito un Putiniano di ferro (sempre se c'è una differenza). Che poi, ditemi voi la differenza con i tanti raid e bombardamenti USA che ammazzano innocenti nei paesi dimenticati da Dio che non potranno mai avere un aiuto.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Febbraio 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> tremonti su rete 4 afferma che l unica arma veramente efficace per mettere in difficoltà putin ovvero il blocco del circuito swift è praticamente inapplicabile perchè causerebbe una crisi a catena del circuito bancario peggiore di LB



Infatti pare che domani al vertice UE non ne parlino. Si allontana l'idea.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Io ci metto tutta la buona volontà ma non riesco a capire chi fa di questa crisi mondiale un qualcosa su cui difendere *Biden o Putin*. Quando si arriva allo scenario alla quale che si è arrivato è colpa di tutti i capi di Stato. Tutti.



Non c'è nulla da difendere.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Febbraio 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Più che fake, ieri il generale Battisti, a Quarta Repubblica, ha detto che "era un carro anti aereo in dotazione dell'esercito ucraino che probabilmente ha perso il controllo perché un carro da solo non potrebbe mai girare per Kiev, sarebbe stato abbattuto".


Si, allora c'è qualcosa di vero. Questo volevo sapere. Grazie per la dritta  .


----------



## pazzomania (26 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Gira voce che il video del carrarmato è un fake ed è del 2014. Confermate?



Aveva la mascherina per il covid il signore, dubito sia del 2014


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Febbraio 2022)

Ragazzi, se leggo ancora di accuse politiche, tu parteggi per questo o quell'altro, le cancello.

Basta, non se ne può più.
Ciascuno esprima le sue idee e gli altri contrappongano con il loro punto di vista.


----------



## Raryof (26 Febbraio 2022)

La spedizione di armi e quant'altro da parte delle forze alleate darà ancora più forza e vigore alla voglia di conquistare l'Ucraina da parte Natomericana passando però per difensori buoni e non gli offendenti che si erano spinti troppo in là, la vogliono conquistare ma prima gli serve che venga rasa al suolo e sia il teatro di questo scontro lontano da casa (visto che è l'Ucraina ad essere il premio e non la libertà, la voglia di liberarsi di un cattivo unto dal diavolo in persona che è e sarebbe un tuo partner commerciale).
Noi da buoni vigliacchi parteciperemo e avremo il ruolo delle zanzarine che non pungono e a cui verrà solamente tolto il sangue, bravo Draghi, sei nel tuo, oltre alla pandemia, ai giorni dell'infamia in cui hai messo ai domiciliari mln di persone sane, sei pure riuscito a portarci in guerra, da esportatori di democrazia che faranno i morti giusti e si scontreranno ben lontani da casa per conquistare un paese strategico in quello che sarà un conflitto infinito, notevole, necessario e pandemico.
Gli strumenti ci sono, la stampa ben pagata fa il suo, i media lavorano, lo sport è dentro, adesso però dichiara guerra ufficialmente, non limitarti ad inviare roba che verrà ripagata dai poveri italiani stolti, del resto ancora paghiamo per i danni di decenni fa, per guerre non nostre, ma hey, noi siamo i buoni e abbiamo già VINTO ancora prima di combattere.


----------



## __king george__ (26 Febbraio 2022)

se la cosa del carroarmato era fake va bene lo stesso..tutto quello che può portare a far perdere consensi anche mediatici e popolari a Putin va bene

questo ha invaso un paese che stava per i c suoi e ha violato ogni regola..quindi nessuno scrupolo morale

è come se ora siamo qui a scrivere e domani un paese si sveglia ci attacca e c'è da scappare via dalle nostre case cosi ad minchiam..una follia totale


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Febbraio 2022)

I supporti e le armi vanno dati senza dichiarazioni ufficiali, di fatto ormai siamo già in guerra ufficialmente con tutte ste parole dette. Resta da vedere se Putin farà "le cose mai viste prima" che aveva annunciato in caso di interferenze.

E' veramente da folli fare tutte ste dichiarazioni. Di fatto impediscono di poter trovare un accordo futuro, ma solo guerra totale


----------



## darden (26 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Direi.
> 
> Ma poi veramente qualcuno pensa che i droni invisibili che partono da Sigonella non diano info all' esercito Ucraino?
> 
> ...








trovata su telegram e poi ho controllato sul sito.. sicuramente quel drone sta in zona


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2022)

*UNIONE EUROPEA VIETA ALLE COMPAGNIE AEREE RUSSE DI VOLARE SUI PROPRI CIELI.
IN RISPOSTA LA RUSSIA STA PER VIETARE I VOLI SUL PROPRIO SPAZIO AEREO DA PARTE DELLE COMPAGNIE EUROPEE E STATUNITENSI.*


----------



## Mika (26 Febbraio 2022)

Dejanilgeniodomina84 ha scritto:


> Colpe non divise a 50 e 50 però. Ovvio che ognuno Tiri acqua al suo mulino ma qui mi pare che dopo il donbass si sia andati oltre.
> dopo donmabss c è Kiev e dopo Kiev intanto che ci siamo minacciamo anche Finlandia e Svezia. Poi minacciamo di atomica chiunque intervenga. Poi proponiamo di dirottare la stazione spaziale per farla schiantare sul Colosseo o sulla torre eiffel. Mi pare che qui le colpe siano 95% Putin e 5% resto del mondo. O sbaglio ?


L'errore maggiore e di chi ha bombardato l'Ucraina dopo aver occupato il Donbass dove effettivamente avevano fatto le feste in piazza, la popolazione, quando sono arrivati i carrarmati russi. La si vedeva che la gente voleva stare fuori dall'Ucraina pro-occidente. Si sente russa o filorussa. Ma la Russia doveva fermarsi e iniziare un processo di accettazione dell'indipendenza delle due Repubbliche, lo scrissi, ci sarebbe voluto tempo anni, ma un compromesso tra Ucraina-Nato-Russia e le due neonate repubbliche filorusse si sarebbe trovato. Invece sono iniziate a volare sanzioni e l'altro ha bombardato ed invaso il restante dell'Ucraina, quella che non si sente filorussa, quella che vuole occidentalizzarsi, altrimenti non starebbero combattendo contro i russi (parlo dei civili).


----------



## fabri47 (26 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque sono convinto che Putin ha sbagliato tutto ed è finita fuori dal vaso.
> 
> Ormai qualunque cosa accadrò per la Russia credo che sia finita. Terza guerra mondiale oppure se dovesse cambiare idea o se dovesse prendere l'Ucraina e fermarsi la Russia sarà di fatto isolata da tutto. L'occidente andrà avanti anche senza il loro GAS. Okay avranno i loro amici alieni gialli (e bisognerà capire quanto vogliono starci).. ma non potranno fare nulla e nessuno vorrà avere a che fare con loro.
> 
> Se non dovesse esserci la terza guerra mondiale, l'immagine della Russia cadrà comunque.



Isolata dall'europa e dagli usa ?
Avranno fatto i loro calcoli.

I brics (Brasile,india,cina,sudafrica) da che parte staranno ?
Di certo non contro la russia.

Poi Venezuela,iran,siria,armenia,kazakistan,kirgikistan (o come cabbo si scrive  ),bielorussia,azerbaijan e chissà quanti altri.
Isolata significa "isolata" da tutto e tutti,e non mi sembra il caso.


----------



## Swaitak (26 Febbraio 2022)

darden ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 1866
> 
> trovata su telegram e poi ho controllato sul sito.. sicuramente quel drone sta in zona


a me fa ridere e piangere un drone che viene intercettato da flight radar


----------



## gabri65 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Ah, finalmente ho capito.

Quindi, ogni volta che c'è un problema, basta invocare che l'alternativa è la WWIII, magari facendo l'occhiolino. Automaticamente tutti capiscono e si trovano indottrinati su strategie diplomatiche, militari ed economiche.

Bene, ora mi è chiaro.


----------



## Controcorrente (26 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ho fatto una domanda. Se non sai la risposta, è cortese dire "non lo so" oppure "non rispondere". Non vorrei che sta guerra infervorisca gli animi, peggio di come ha fatto il covid.


Semplicemente credo sia irrispettoso, anche fosse vero, spostare il focus su questo. Sai cosa conta mentre stanno bombardando a tappeto Kiev che un video sia un fake? 0… se la tua preoccupazione e su questo e non su quello che questi infami stanno facendo per me, è terribile


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> a me fa ridere e piangere un drone che viene intercettato da flight radar


Ha il transponder volutamente acceso, possono spegnerlo quando vogliono.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Io, infatti, non mi capacito proprio in chi crede che esistano degli "eroi" in tutto questo. Se dici che ti fa schifo Biden, diventi subito un Putiniano di ferro (sempre se c'è una differenza). Che poi, ditemi voi la differenza con i tanti raid e bombardamenti USA che ammazzano innocenti nei paesi dimenticati da Dio che non potranno mai avere un aiuto.


È una vicenda totalmente diversa dai..

Innanzitutto gli ucraini come popolo avevano assolutamente intenti bellicosi verso alcuno , chiudono solo di decidere del loro futuro, e poi ci troviamo nel cuore dell'Europa.. 

È una guerra che devasta le nostre esistenze e avrà risvolti incredibili .


----------



## Pungiglione (26 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta l'ANSA, la UE avrebbe deciso di attivare l' European Peace Facility, strumento fuori dal budget,concepito per il finanziamento di azioni operative nell'ambito della politica estera e di sicurezza comune.
> Si deciderà domani che tipo di armi inviare agli ucraini, la Germania ha già deciso per autocarri.
> L'esclusione di Mosca dallo Swift non è all'odg ma potrebbe essere sul tavolo.
> 
> ...


Non sarebbe vietato vendere armi a paesi in guerra? Cessioni a titolo gratuito sono escluse?


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *UNIONE EUROPEA VIETA ALLE COMPAGNIE AEREE RUSSE DI VOLARE SUI PROPRI CIELI.
> IN RISPOSTA LA RUSSIA STA PER VIETARE I VOLI SUL PROPRIO SPAZIO AEREO DA PARTE DELLE COMPAGNIE EUROPEE E STATUNITENSI.*


.


----------



## LukeLike (26 Febbraio 2022)

*Intanto nel bresciano accoltellamento tra due ucraini, uno filogovernativo, l'altro separatista originario del Donbass. Il ferito non sarebbe in pericolo di vita.

Fonte: Ansa.*


----------



## fabri47 (26 Febbraio 2022)

*Saviano: "Il più grande amico di Putin è Berlusconi, perciò va allontanato dai popolari europei".*


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (26 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## Controcorrente (26 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ah, finalmente ho capito.
> 
> Quindi, ogni volta che c'è un problema, basta invocare che l'alternativa è la WWIII, magari facendo l'occhiolino. Automaticamente tutti capiscono e si trovano indottrinati su strategie diplomatiche, militari ed economiche.
> 
> Bene, ora mi è chiaro.


Ma perché non capisci che semplicemente questa È l’alternativa??? Non era una minaccia ma una constatazione, come diavolo fate a non capirlo? Quale pensi sia la terza alternativa?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Saviano: "Il più grande amico di Putin è Berlusconi, perciò va allontanato dai popolari europei".*



A questo l'avrei paracadutato nel dombass e dato in mano ai ceceni.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Febbraio 2022)

*Tornare IN TOPIC.

BASTA.*


----------



## fabri47 (26 Febbraio 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> *Intanto nel bresciano accoltellamento tra due ucraini, uno filogovernativo, l'altro separatista originario del Donbass. Il ferito non sarebbe in pericolo di vita.
> 
> Fonte: Ansa.*


Episodio gravissimo, in tutti i sensi. La prima guerra mondiale partì con un "normale" assassinio. Ormai mi sono rassegnato.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Saviano: "Il più grande amico di Putin è Berlusconi, perciò va allontanato dai popolari europei".*


Questo deve fare il fenomeno pure in questa situazione?


----------



## Andris (26 Febbraio 2022)

la legge italiana proibisce di esportare armi verso paesi in guerra...forse si usa la "donazione" come via di fuga


----------



## Mika (26 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Saviano: "Il più grande amico di Putin è Berlusconi, perciò va allontanato dai popolari europei".*


Certo che fare politica su una crisi del genere...


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> A questo l'avrei paracadutato nel dombass e dato in mano ai ceceni.


Non lo calcolerebbero nemmeno. 
Troppo pesante .


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (26 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Saviano: "Il più grande amico di Putin è Berlusconi, perciò va allontanato dai popolari europei".*


nel caso fossimo chiamati alle armi vista la mia totale inesperienza ci terrei a fare pratica con il suddetto savi ano


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> la legge italiana proibisce di esportare armi verso paesi in guerra...forse si usa la "donazione" come via di fuga


Prestito con diritto di riscatto.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Certo che fare politica su una crisi del genere...


Post prima ha criticato pure Salvini, sempre per via delle sue simpatie per Putin, dicendo che i politici fessi come lui vanno temuti in quanto sono quelli più manipolabili e quindi i più pericolosi.


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Isolata dall'europa e dagli usa ?
> Avranno fatto i loro calcoli.
> 
> I brics (Brasile,india,cina,sudafrica) da che parte staranno ?
> ...


Divoratore non raccontiamocela. Fatto salvo per India e Cina gli altri stati contano un fico secco. Soprattutto i secondi da te citati hanno il Pil della provincia di Imperia. Se vuole intavolare grandi accordi commerciali con Bielorussia Venezuela e Siria faccia pure, né ricaverà due sacchi di capperi e qualche banana caraibica. Tutti questi armamenti e missili balistici ultra tecnologici li ha costruito con i soldi ricavati dagli affari fatti con l Occidente. Se gli unici partner commerciali che gli rimangono solo quell Ida te citati porterebbe a morire di fame il suo popolo. Che poi a lui della fame del suo popolo non interessi niente ok. Però non sta operando nell interesse della sua nazione in questo momento


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Febbraio 2022)

Sdrammatizziamo per qualche secondo


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Isolata dall'europa e dagli usa ?
> Avranno fatto i loro calcoli.
> 
> I brics (Brasile,india,cina,sudafrica) da che parte staranno ?
> ...









La Russia esporta solo ai paesi occidentali praticamente ed è principalmente gas (Cina a parte). Noi perderemo il gas ma troveremo una soluzione loro dovranno vendere il gas, l'unica cosa che hanno, a chi? Oltre alla Cina? Ok Brasile ma la Russia è il loro settimo ottavo partner.. 

Senza Europa e USA la Russia rischia di rimanere isolata completamente ed anche gli altri paesi hanno bisogno di noi..


----------



## gabri65 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Ma perché non capisci che semplicemente questa È l’alternativa??? Non era una minaccia ma una constatazione, come diavolo fate a non capirlo? Quale pensi sia la terza alternativa?



Amico, che l'alternativa POSSA ESSERE la terza guerra mondiale lo so. Non c'è bisogno che tu me lo dica, con tutto il rispetto.

E' CHE NON CI VOGLIO ARRIVARE. Understand?

Pretendo che, a fronte di un pazzo furioso che c'ha il dente avvelenato e non sembra conoscere ragioni, ci sia da quell'altra parte (teoricamente la mia) qualcuno di saggio che agisce per far in modo che si possa scongiurare quest'eventualità.

Di tutto, pur di non arrivarci. Da sano di mente, quelle parole non mi sembrano proprio adatte.

Mi auguro che non ci sia da pentirsene.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Saviano: "Il più grande amico di Putin è Berlusconi, perciò va allontanato dai popolari europei".*



Ci mancava Saviano.


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (26 Febbraio 2022)

*Mosca, 27 febbraio - AiF-Mosca.*
Il leader russo Vladimir Putin e il presidente azero Ilham Aliyev durante una conversazione telefonica hanno discusso dello sviluppo della situazione in relazione alla conduzione dell'operazione speciale militare russa in Ucraina, riporta il servizio stampa del Cremlino.
"Si è discusso dello sviluppo della situazione in relazione alla condotta russa di un'operazione militare speciale in Ucraina", afferma il rapporto.
Inoltre, le parti si sono scambiate opinioni su una serie di questioni di attualità nell'agenda bilaterale e regionale.

Ricordiamo che il 22 febbraio Putin e Aliyev hanno tenuto colloqui a Mosca. A seguito dell'incontro, i leader dei due paesi hanno firmato una Dichiarazione sulla cooperazione alleata, che comprende più di 40 punti relativi a questioni chiave della cooperazione bilaterale. 
In precedenza è stato riferito che Vladimir Putin ha discusso telefonicamente con il primo ministro armeno Nikol Pashinyan l'attuazione degli accordi sul Nagorno-Karabakh.


----------



## Devil man (26 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> se la cosa del carroarmato era fake va bene lo stesso..tutto quello che può portare a far perdere consensi anche mediatici e popolari a Putin va bene
> 
> questo ha invaso un paese che stava per i c suoi e ha violato ogni regola..quindi nessuno scrupolo morale
> 
> è come se ora siamo qui a scrivere e domani un paese si sveglia ci attacca e c'è da scappare via dalle nostre case cosi ad minchiam..una follia totale



Il carrarmato era pure Ucraino secondo me e non Russo


----------



## vota DC (26 Febbraio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> I supporti e le armi vanno dati senza dichiarazioni ufficiali, di fatto ormai siamo già in guerra ufficialmente con tutte ste parole dette. Resta da vedere se Putin farà "le cose mai viste prima" che aveva annunciato in caso di interferenze.
> 
> E' veramente da folli fare tutte ste dichiarazioni. Di fatto impediscono di poter trovare un accordo futuro, ma solo guerra totale


Attenzione a questo infatti. Le dichiarazioni pubbliche erano che L'Ucraina entrava domani nella NATO e poi che i paesi NATO combattevano fino all'ultimo uomo in caso di invasione.
La realtà è che hanno ricevuto più aiuto gli afghani contro i talebani che gli ucraini contro i russi.


----------



## gabri65 (26 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Saviano: "Il più grande amico di Putin è Berlusconi, perciò va allontanato dai popolari europei".*



Cr*tini come se piovesse.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Febbraio 2022)

*Berlusconi, ieri nel post partita del Milan:*
*"Putin? Non l'ho sentito. Non so se lo farò."*​*Come rivelato da Mulé, ad esterni Berlusconi avrebbe confidato di essere letteralmente terrorizzato da questa svolta di Putin, di non riconoscerlo più.*


----------



## Blu71 (26 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> ******* come se piovesse.



Aspettiamo le dichiarazioni del Mago Otelma e poi siamo apposto.


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 1868
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma a parte Cina e India come pensi che stato sudamericani e Venezuela possano pagare le rate del gas se non hanno nemmeno i soldi per la carta igienica? A parte i musi gialli non esiste più il blocco di Varsavia. Putin ha delle simpatie ma nessun serio alleato commerciale. Questo è chiaro


----------



## fabri47 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi, ieri nel post partita del Milan:*
> *"Putin? Non l'ho sentito. Non so se lo farò."*​*Come rivelato da Mulé, ad esterni Berlusconi avrebbe confidato di essere letteralmente terrorizzato da questa svolta di Putin, di non riconoscerlo più.*


Ieri lui e Salvini sono andati a mangiare nel locale di Briatore.


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Aspettiamo le dichiarazioni del Mago Otelma e poi siamo apposto.


Mi hai strappato un sorriso nonostante la situazione. Grazie . Pensa che sono stato solo una volta a Genova per vedere l acquario è in piazzo ho visto il Mago che passeggiava con una borsò a della spesa . Lui è proprio di Genova. Chiuso OT


----------



## mandraghe (26 Febbraio 2022)

A me sconcerta quelli che pensano che gli ucraini son stati manipolati dall’occidente, e su internet sta cosa inesatta gira parecchio. Io ricordo che Kiev fu l’unica capitale occupata dove i nazisti vennero accolti come liberatori. Cioè preferivano i nazisti ai russi. Pensate quanto erano disperati.

Poi i biechi nazisti iniziarono a massacrare i civili e si alienarono il consenso. Ma non è che il ritorno dei sovietici avesse destato l’entusiasmo dei cittadini ucraini, anzi..

Possiamo criticare questo o quel leader europeo, ma la realtà non cambia: laggiù, bielorussia esclusa, i russi non li vuole nessuno: e fossi polacco, lituano, rumeno, ecc., bacerei la mano che ha firmato l’adesione alla NATO, perché altrimenti oggi al posto dell’Ucraina ci sarebbero loro.


----------



## cris (26 Febbraio 2022)

Questi animali han bombardato scuole e ospedali, han ammazzato insegnanti e bambini. Questo basta.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Dejanilgeniodomina84 ha scritto:


> Mi hai strappato un sorriso nonostante la situazione. Grazie . Pensa che sono stato solo una volta a Genova per vedere l acquario è in piazzo ho visto il Mago che passeggiava con una borsò a della spesa . Lui è proprio di Genova. Chiuso OT



Su questo forum possiamo seguire insieme un evento drammatico di portata storica e confrontarci. 
Questa è la cosa importante.


----------



## __king george__ (26 Febbraio 2022)

ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> *Mosca, 27 febbraio - AiF-Mosca.*
> Il leader russo Vladimir Putin e il presidente azero Ilham Aliyev durante una conversazione telefonica hanno discusso dello sviluppo della situazione in relazione alla conduzione dell'operazione speciale militare russa in Ucraina, riporta il servizio stampa del Cremlino.
> "Si è discusso dello sviluppo della situazione in relazione alla condotta russa di un'operazione militare speciale in Ucraina", afferma il rapporto.
> Inoltre, le parti si sono scambiate opinioni su una serie di questioni di attualità nell'agenda bilaterale e regionale.
> ...


se gli alleati di putin sono azerbajan e Venezuela forse è meglio che non lo dica nemmeno..fa piu bella figura


----------



## sunburn (26 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Amico, che l'alternativa POSSA ESSERE la terza guerra mondiale lo so. Non c'è bisogno che tu me lo dica, con tutto il rispetto.
> 
> E' CHE NON CI VOGLIO ARRIVARE. Understand?
> 
> ...


In linea di massima quel che dici lo condivido: meglio non evocarla nemmeno.
D’altro canto, la cosa che mi preoccupa è che, al di là delle battute sul personaggio, in una situazione del genere mi riesce difficile pensare che quel che dice Biden sia farina del suo sacco. Ora, non so se chi gli scrive i discorsi miri a scatenare un conflitto mondiale o se abbia informazioni precise sul fatto che siamo a mezzo millimetro da quello, ma, in entrambi i casi, a noi cambia poco.
L’unica è sperare che Biden dica effettivamente quel che gli dice Biden, se no è finita. Ma finita sul serio, anche a prescindere dall’utilizzo del nucleare(perché in molti, compreso me, abbiamo terrore di quello, ma anche una guerra convenzionale con le armi attuali ridurrebbe in cenere buona parte dell’Europa).


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Questi animali han bombardato scuole e ospedali, han ammazzato insegnanti e bambini. Questo basta.


È rivoltante, non ci sono più parole.


----------



## sunburn (26 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi, ieri nel post partita del Milan:*
> *"Putin? Non l'ho sentito. Non so se lo farò."*​*Come rivelato da Mulé, ad esterni Berlusconi avrebbe confidato di essere letteralmente terrorizzato da questa svolta di Putin, di non riconoscerlo più.*


Un po’ lo capisco Silvio: non vuole morire giovane.


----------



## LukeLike (26 Febbraio 2022)

*Tornano a suonare le sirene a Kiev. I media ucraini prevedono "pesanti raid aerei" nella notte e invitano i cittadini ad andare nei bunker.

Fonte: Sky TG24*


----------



## cris (26 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> È rivoltante, non ci sono più parole.


Quelli che fan il paragone con gli usa che invadono nazioni, mentono sapendo di mentire.

perche si, gli usa non si muovono per nulla, ci mancherebbe. Ma un conto e “esportare democrazia” dove ci stanno degli animali armati, un conto è invadere con le armi uccidendo militari e civili una nazione libera, civile e democratica, costituita da persone normali che si alzano al mattino e vanno a lavorare


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Quelli che fan il paragone con gli usa che invadono nazioni, mentono sapendo di mentire.
> 
> perche si, gli usa non si muovono per nulla, ci mancherebbe. Ma un conto e “esportare democrazia” dove ci stanno degli animali armati, un conto è invadere con le armi uccidendo militari e civili una nazione libera, civile e democratica, costituita da persone normali che si alzano al mattino e vanno a lavorare


Esattamente, ma sembra che fanno finta di non saperlo. Paragonare l'invasione dell'Afghanistan a questo, ma come si fa dai.


----------



## vota DC (26 Febbraio 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> A me sconcerta quelli che pensano che gli ucraini son stati manipolati dall’occidente, e su internet sta cosa inesatta gira parecchio. Io ricordo che Kiev fu l’unica capitale occupata dove i nazisti vennero accolti come liberatori. Cioè preferivano i nazisti ai russi. Pensate quanto erano disperati.
> 
> Poi i biechi nazisti iniziarono a massacrare i civili e si alienarono il consenso. Ma non è che il ritorno dei sovietici avesse destato l’entusiasmo dei cittadini ucraini, anzi..
> 
> Possiamo criticare questo o quel leader europeo, ma la realtà non cambia: laggiù, bielorussia esclusa, i russi non li vuole nessuno: e fossi polacco, lituano, rumeno, ecc., bacerei la mano che ha firmato l’adesione alla NATO, perché altrimenti oggi al posto dell’Ucraina ci sarebbero loro.


I POLITICI ucraini sono stati manipolati. Gli occidentali hanno fatto delle promesse che non hanno mantenuto (le armi dovevano essere lì) e si sono sbilanciati come se fossero disposti a entrare in guerra personalmente.
Gli ucraini come elettori non più di tanto: nel 2004 erano stanchi dei filorussi e hanno votato un filoccidentale ma senza maggioranza schiacciante, nel 2010 erano disgustati dai filoccidentali non tanto per via della Nato ma perché erano mazzettari tremendi e hanno rivotato il filorusso...nel 2013 c'è stato un orrido golpe di palazzo dove gli europei puntavano su nazisti e gli americani su gente più presentabile (ma corrotta, guarda caso ha vinto il comico e non Poroshenko) e da allora metà partiti ucraini sono banditi e l'affluenza è caduta del 50%. La gente comuna Ucraina è in balia degli eventi senza neanche potersi esprimere più di tanto.


----------



## sunburn (26 Febbraio 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Quelli che fan il paragone con gli usa che invadono nazioni, mentono sapendo di mentire.
> 
> perche si, gli usa non si muovono per nulla, ci mancherebbe. Ma un conto e “esportare democrazia” dove ci stanno degli animali armati, un conto è invadere con le armi uccidendo militari e civili una nazione libera, civile e democratica, costituita da persone normali che si alzano al mattino e vanno a lavorare


I civili son civili ovunque e gli americani ne hanno ammazzati centinaia di migliaia. A me le due azioni fanno schifo in eguale misura.
Detto questo, come ho già scritto, si tratta di scegliere il meno peggio e il meno peggio, per me, in questo momento sono USA, UE e NATO


----------



## Blu71 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Su Raidue hanno detto ora che non sarebbe stato colpito nessun ospedale. Meno male.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (26 Febbraio 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> I POLITICI ucraini sono stati manipolati. Gli occidentali hanno fatto delle promesse che non hanno mantenuto (le armi dovevano essere lì) e si sono sbilanciati come se fossero disposti a entrare in guerra personalmente.
> Gli ucraini come elettori non più di tanto: nel 2004 erano stanchi dei filorussi e hanno votato un filoccidentale ma senza maggioranza schiacciante, nel 2010 erano disgustati dai filoccidentali non tanto per via della Nato ma perché erano mazzettari tremendi e hanno rivotato il filorusso...nel 2013 c'è stato un orrido golpe di palazzo dove gli europei puntavano su nazisti e gli americani su gente più presentabile (ma corrotta, guarda caso ha vinto il comico e non Poroshenko) e da allora metà partiti ucraini sono banditi e l'affluenza è caduta del 50%. La gente comuna Ucraina è in balia degli eventi senza neanche potersi esprimere più di tanto.


credo che questo sia il post che fotografa in modo piu veritiero la situazione


----------



## mandraghe (26 Febbraio 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> I POLITICI ucraini sono stati manipolati. Gli occidentali hanno fatto delle promesse che non hanno mantenuto (le armi dovevano essere lì) e si sono sbilanciati come se fossero disposti a entrare in guerra personalmente.
> Gli ucraini come elettori non più di tanto: nel 2004 erano stanchi dei filorussi e hanno votato un filoccidentale ma senza maggioranza schiacciante, nel 2010 erano disgustati dai filoccidentali non tanto per via della Nato ma perché erano mazzettari tremendi e hanno rivotato il filorusso...nel 2013 c'è stato un orrido golpe di palazzo dove gli europei puntavano su nazisti e gli americani su gente più presentabile (ma corrotta, guarda caso ha vinto il comico e non Poroshenko) e da allora metà partiti ucraini sono banditi e l'affluenza è caduta del 50%. La gente comuna Ucraina è in balia degli eventi senza neanche potersi esprimere più di tanto.



Questo non cambia il fatto che la maggioranza degli ucraini non vuole i russi. E non vedo come dargli torto: dubito che una popolazione desideri ritornare sotto il tallone di uno stato che li ha impoveriti, affamati e sterminati.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Febbraio 2022)

*Magomed Tushayev, braccio destro di Ramzan Kadyrov del battaglione ceceno in azione in Ucraina è stato ucciso dalle forze speciali ucraine Alpha Group a Hostomel, Kjev. 

Kiev sotto pesanti bombardamenti 

Fonte: Kyev Indipendent, riportato anche da altre testate*


----------



## Blu71 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> *Magomed Tushayev, braccio destro di Ramzan Kadyrov del battaglione ceceno in azione in Ucraina è stato ucciso dalle forze speciali ucraine Alpha Group a Hostomel, Kjev.
> 
> Kiev sotto pesanti bombardamenti
> 
> Fonte: Kyev Indipendent, riportato anche da altre testate*



Fonte ucraina, forse di parte?


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (26 Febbraio 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> I POLITICI ucraini sono stati manipolati. Gli occidentali hanno fatto delle promesse che non hanno mantenuto (le armi dovevano essere lì) e si sono sbilanciati come se fossero disposti a entrare in guerra personalmente.
> Gli ucraini come elettori non più di tanto: nel 2004 erano stanchi dei filorussi e hanno votato un filoccidentale ma senza maggioranza schiacciante, nel 2010 erano disgustati dai filoccidentali non tanto per via della Nato ma perché erano mazzettari tremendi e hanno rivotato il filorusso...nel 2013 c'è stato un orrido golpe di palazzo dove gli europei puntavano su nazisti e gli americani su gente più presentabile (ma corrotta, guarda caso ha vinto il comico e non Poroshenko) e da allora metà partiti ucraini sono banditi e l'affluenza è caduta del 50%. La gente comuna Ucraina è in balia degli eventi senza neanche potersi esprimere più di tanto.


D accordo ragazzi. Anche gli ucraini come noi non si trovano a votare il migliore o il meno peggio. Entrano in cabina elettorale turandosi il naso esattamente come noi. Ma tra mazzettari, esaltati nazi e comici nessuno li aveva mai bombardati….


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Fonte ucraina, forse di parte?



probabilmente, ma collabora anche con la BBC. D'altronde non possiamo che fidarci di quello che leggiamo


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> *Magomed Tushayev, braccio destro di Ramzan Kadyrov del battaglione ceceno in azione in Ucraina è stato ucciso dalle forze speciali ucraine Alpha Group a Hostomel, Kjev.
> 
> Kiev sotto pesanti bombardamenti
> 
> Fonte: Kyev Indipendent, riportato anche da altre testate*


Questo kadyrov ha molte similitudini con Raznatovic durante la guerra dei Balcani. Lo ricordere per il soprannome la tigre Arkan. Paramilitare, sanguinario amico delle alte sfere e come kadyrov proprietario di una squadra di calcio


----------



## Shmuk (26 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> *Magomed Tushayev, braccio destro di Ramzan Kadyrov del battaglione ceceno in azione in Ucraina è stato ucciso dalle forze speciali ucraine Alpha Group a Hostomel, Kjev.
> 
> Kiev sotto pesanti bombardamenti
> 
> Fonte: Kyev Indipendent, riportato anche da altre testate*



Insomma, andato lì per mazziare è stato mazziato? Mi chiedevo invece dove sono/cosa stanno facendo le temutissime vere forze speciali russe.

Quanto alle parole di Biden, andrebbe ormai considerato che oltre le sanzioni c'è la fornitura di armamenti, non so se mi spiego.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> probabilmente, ma collabora anche con la BBC.* D'altronde non possiamo che fidarci di quello che leggiamo*



Ovviamente. Quanto c'è di propaganda ora è impossibile da verificare.


----------



## gabri65 (26 Febbraio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> In linea di massima quel che dici lo condivido: meglio non evocarla nemmeno.
> D’altro canto, la cosa che mi preoccupa è che, al di là delle battute sul personaggio, in una situazione del genere mi riesce difficile pensare che quel che dice Biden sia farina del suo sacco. Ora, non so se chi gli scrive i discorsi miri a scatenare un conflitto mondiale o se abbia informazioni precise sul fatto che siamo a mezzo millimetro da quello, ma, in entrambi i casi, a noi cambia poco.
> L’unica è sperare che Biden dica effettivamente quel che gli dice Biden, se no è finita. Ma finita sul serio, anche a prescindere dall’utilizzo del nucleare(perché in molti, compreso me, abbiamo terrore di quello, ma anche una guerra convenzionale con le armi attuali ridurrebbe in cenere buona parte dell’Europa).



Chiaro che non va evocata. 'Sta gente non capisce che è sacrilegio, una bestemmia diabolica. L'azzeramento di tutto.

E questo sarà già la quarta volta che ci cinchischia sopra. Mah.

Anche la evocasse Putin, tu dovresti evitare. Cioè, cos'è, una parola in codice per far capire certe cose agli alleati?

Ma non credo che questo si renda conto. E' ovviamente una marionetta totalmente comandata.


----------



## __king george__ (26 Febbraio 2022)

L'Huffington Post definisce l'esclusione della Russia dallo Switf "l'arma finanziaria nucleare" anti Putin

nei prossimi giorni potrebbe essere lanciata

ma sarebbe davvero cosi devastante dite?


----------



## LukeLike (26 Febbraio 2022)

*I canali della TV di stato russa sono stati hackerati e trasmettono la realtà di ciò che sta accadendo in Ucraina. Lo riporta Anonymous su Twitter.*


----------



## mandraghe (26 Febbraio 2022)

Andando un attimo off topic: pensavo a come questi due anni abbiano sconfessato le scelte della Merkel.

A causa del covid è stato accantonato l’orrido patto di stabilità eppure nessuno stato è deragliato, c’è l’inflazione eppure nessuno muore di fame. Un disastro per i seguaci delle follie partorite dalla culona.

L’ostpolitik tesa ad integrare la Russia nel circuìto occidentale poi è fallita miseramente.

Un disastro.

Senza contare che quando le cose diventano serie i tedeschi contano poco. Infatti, in Europa, a guidare la reazione ed a prendere le decisioni fondamentali sono sempre i francesi e soprattutto gli inglesi. Nemmeno stavolta, con la crisi a due passi, i tedeschi hanno saputo imbastire una politica estera efficace.


----------



## Controcorrente (26 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Chiaro che non va evocata. 'Sta gente non capisce che è sacrilegio, una bestemmia diabolica. L'azzeramento di tutto.
> 
> E questo sarà già la quarta volta che ci cinchischia sopra. Mah.
> 
> ...


 Dai.. davvero sembrate vivere in un mondo parallelo. Come può stupirvi la frase <In questa fase se non fronteggiamo la Russia con le sanzioni ma dando appoggio militare all’ucraina, AUTOMATICAMENTE per i Russi sarà terza guerra mondiale> (ve la ho spiegata meglio, ma è quello che ha detto Biden)?? Se la prendete come una minaccia e non come una spiegazione del motivo del non intervento… semplicemente state cercando un pretesto per invertire colpevoli e incolpevoli.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Febbraio 2022)

Per dire,anche la Cina è alleata della russia.
E' la locomotiva dell'economia mondiale,se per qualunque motivo dovessero girargli le balls,ci metterebbe poco a chiudere la serranda verso determinate nazioni.
Si taglierebbero le balls (economicamente) ? Certo,ma farebbe anche un enorme danno a tutti,forse ancora più danno del gas russo.

Qui molti sono convinti che la Cina aspetta di vedere quale sarà il carro dei vincitori per poi accodarsi,secondo me invece sta già puntando Taiwan e i suoi semiconduttori (uniteli alle terre rare della Cina ed il gioco è fatto)


----------



## Shmuk (26 Febbraio 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> *I canali della TV di stato russa sono stati hackerati e trasmettono la realtà di ciò che sta accadendo in Ucraina. Lo riporta Anonymous su Twitter.*



Menomale che i migliori hacker erano russi (a meno che non ci siano hacker russi dissenzienti nel collettivo).

Immaginate a vivere adesso lì e vedere hackerata la RAI, tra le altre cose...


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2022)

*REUTERS: IL GOVERNO TEDESCO HA COMUNICATO DI AVER ACCETTATO LA RICHIESTA DEGLI ALLEATI DI SCOLLEGARE LA RUSSIA DALLO SWIFT.*


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> L'Huffington Post definisce l'esclusione della Russia dallo Switf "l'arma finanziaria nucleare" anti Putin
> 
> nei prossimi giorni potrebbe essere lanciata
> 
> ma sarebbe davvero cosi devastante dite?



Ni, i russi hanno già un sistema alternativo che si chiama MIR. I danni sarebbero comunque elevati almeno nel breve periodo.


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (26 Febbraio 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Andando un attimo off topic: pensavo a come questi due anni abbiano sconfessato le scelte della Merkel.
> 
> A causa del covid è stato accantonato l’orrido patto di stabilità eppure nessuno stato è deragliato, c’è l’inflazione eppure nessuno muore di fame. Un disastro per i seguaci delle follie partorite dalla culona.
> 
> ...


Ci lavoro con i tedeschi. Bravissimi eh ma vivono di procedure. Senza una guida forte sono persi e ragionano da automi. Non riescono ad adattarsi alle situazione che cambiano rapidamente. Vanno in buffering come YouTube quando sei senza connessione. La merkel è stata una guida forte e risoluta. Non mi sento di condannarla per aver cercato di accogliere Putin nel nostro mercato e di aver cercato di ammorbidirlo. Nessuno poteva sapere che sarebbe partito di testa


----------



## Blu71 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Per dire,anche la Cina è alleata della russia.
> E' la locomotiva dell'economia mondiale,se per qualunque motivo dovessero girargli le balls,ci metterebbe poco a chiudere la serranda verso determinate nazioni.
> Si taglierebbero le balls (economicamente) ? Certo,ma farebbe anche un enorme danno a tutti,forse ancora più danno del gas russo.
> 
> Qui molti sono convinti che* la Cina aspetta di vedere quale sarà il carro dei vincitori per poi accodarsi,secondo me invece sta già puntando Taiwan *e i suoi semiconduttori (uniteli alle terre rare della Cina ed il gioco è fatto)



La Cina non ha bisogno di accodarsi a nessuno. Taiwan è solo questione di tempo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *REUTERS: IL GOVERNO TEDESCO HA COMUNICATO DI AVER ACCETTATO LA RICHIESTA DEGLI ALLEATI DI SCOLLEGARE LA RUSSIA DALLO SWIFT.*


.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Febbraio 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Dai.. davvero sembrate vivere in un mondo parallelo. Come può stupirvi la frase <In questa fase se non fronteggiamo la Russia con le sanzioni ma dando appoggio militare all’ucraina, AUTOMATICAMENTE per i Russi sarà terza guerra mondiale> (ve la ho spiegata meglio, ma è quello che ha detto Biden)?? Se la prendete come una minaccia e non come una spiegazione del motivo del non intervento… semplicemente state cercando un pretesto per invertire colpevoli e incolpevoli.



Veramente vi stanno dicendo in tutti i modi che le parole,soprattutto quelle di un leader "importante" come quello USA,sarebbero dovute essere molto diverse,tutto qui.
Nessuno cerca di invertire i colpevoli,quelli sono già acclarati (Vladimiro,ma anche lo stesso Bidet)


----------



## pazzomania (26 Febbraio 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Dai.. davvero sembrate vivere in un mondo parallelo. Come può stupirvi la frase <In questa fase se non fronteggiamo la Russia con le sanzioni ma dando appoggio militare all’ucraina, AUTOMATICAMENTE per i Russi sarà terza guerra mondiale> (ve la ho spiegata meglio, ma è quello che ha detto Biden)?? Se la prendete come una minaccia e non come una spiegazione del motivo del non intervento… semplicemente state cercando un pretesto per invertire colpevoli e incolpevoli.



Lo sanno, lo sanno tutti.

Stai tranquillo, ma devi capire che ognuno ha la sua testa, con simpatie ed antipatie e modo personale di affrontare le cose.

Ed è bello cosi, ma non devi arrabbiarti, ti garantisco io che lo sanno tutti.


----------



## gabri65 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Dai.. davvero sembrate vivere in un mondo parallelo. Come può stupirvi la frase <In questa fase se non fronteggiamo la Russia con le sanzioni ma dando appoggio militare all’ucraina, AUTOMATICAMENTE per i Russi sarà terza guerra mondiale> (ve la ho spiegata meglio, ma è quello che ha detto Biden)?? Se la prendete come una minaccia e non come una spiegazione del motivo del non intervento… *semplicemente state cercando un pretesto per invertire colpevoli e incolpevoli.*



Questo è irricevibile, adesso sono io che ti invito a riflettere.

Per il resto, che ognuno la pensi come meglio crede.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> L'Huffington Post definisce l'esclusione della Russia dallo Switf "l'arma finanziaria nucleare" anti Putin
> 
> nei prossimi giorni potrebbe essere lanciata
> 
> ma sarebbe davvero cosi devastante dite?



Immagina che se vuoi comprare qualcosa dalla Russia, dovrai andare la con la valigetta e pagare in contanti.

Ma non credo sia un punto focale della questione, perché immagino l'avessero messo in preventivo. 

Ma al tempo stesso, costerà carissimo anche a noi


----------



## Blu71 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Ni, i russi hanno già un sistema alternativo che si chiama MIR. I danni sarebbero comunque elevati almeno nel breve periodo.



Ma per quanto potranno durare tali sanzioni?


----------



## Shmuk (26 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Per dire,anche la Cina è alleata della russia.
> E' la locomotiva dell'economia mondiale,se per qualunque motivo dovessero girargli le balls,ci metterebbe poco a chiudere la serranda verso determinate nazioni.
> Si taglierebbero le balls (economicamente) ? Certo,ma farebbe anche un enorme danno a tutti,forse ancora più danno del gas russo.
> 
> Qui molti sono convinti che la Cina aspetta di vedere quale sarà il carro dei vincitori per poi accodarsi,secondo me invece sta già puntando Taiwan e i suoi semiconduttori (uniteli alle terre rare della Cina ed il gioco è fatto)



Aggiungerei un'altra cosa, che può sembrare complottistica, attitudine che in genere non mi appartiene.

Siamo sicuri che Mad Vlad e Zio Ping non abbiano cogitato insieme IL Grande Piano? La fintotontaggine della Cina potrebbe essere un altro bluff pokeristico.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Biden deve essere rinchiuso.


Questo parla di guerre mondiali con una leggerezza inquietante...roba da pazzi. Tanto lui mica crepa, andrà nel suo bunker personale e ciaone....il solito demente che gioca ai soldatini, come il suo amico Putan


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ma per quanto potranno durare tali sanzioni?



finchè ci sarà Putin al potere immagino


----------



## mandraghe (26 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Per dire,anche la Cina è alleata della russia.
> E' la locomotiva dell'economia mondiale,se per qualunque motivo dovessero girargli le balls,ci metterebbe poco a chiudere la serranda verso determinate nazioni.
> Si taglierebbero le balls (economicamente) ? Certo,ma farebbe anche un enorme danno a tutti,forse ancora più danno del gas russo.
> 
> Qui molti sono convinti che la Cina aspetta di vedere quale sarà il carro dei vincitori per poi accodarsi,secondo me invece sta già puntando Taiwan e i suoi semiconduttori (uniteli alle terre rare della Cina ed il gioco è fatto)



Perdonami, si sta parlando da giorni di un attacco a Taiwan come se fosse una passeggiata. 

È noto che uno sbarco anfibio è probabilmente la manovra militare più complessa. Serve il totale dominio dell’aria e del mare (sottomarini inclusi), zone di sbarco utili a creare teste di ponte profonde ed almeno un porto ed un aeroporto vicini alla costa di sbarco.

Inoltre uno sbarco presuppone una grossa flotta concentrata che sarebbe individuata subito e decimata già poco dopo essere salpata. 

E se per miracolo lo sbarco riuscisse ci sarebbero comunque enormi problemi logistici (consegna di armi, munizioni, combustibile e viveri ai soldati). Insomma non è che la Cina si sveglia domani ed invade Taiwan, ad oggi un’operazione contro Taiwan a me sembra una follia militare.


----------



## __king george__ (26 Febbraio 2022)

Italia e Gemrania sono state le ultime ad accettarlo ma è comprensibile..siamo a quelli con piu rischi economici legati alla russia

infatti dicono (huff post) che in realtà i motivi dei nervosismi di Zelesky con Draghi dei giorni scorsi fossero legati a quello piu che altro


----------



## Blu71 (26 Febbraio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> *Questo parla di guerre mondi*ali *con una leggerezza inquietante.*..roba da pazzi. Tanto lui mica crepa, andrà nel suo bunker personale e ciaone....il solito demente che gioca ai soldatini, come il suo amico Putan



Una volta creato il terrore nella gente puoi giustificare le cose peggiori. Entrambi credono di avere il diritto di stabilire l'ordine mondiale.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> finchè ci sarà Putin al potere immagino



Tempi lunghi allora.


----------



## __king george__ (26 Febbraio 2022)

dovrebbe essere quello morto se è vero (sembra di si)


----------



## Baba (26 Febbraio 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Quelli che fan il paragone con gli usa che invadono nazioni, mentono sapendo di mentire.
> 
> perche si, gli usa non si muovono per nulla, ci mancherebbe. Ma un conto e “esportare democrazia” dove ci stanno degli animali armati, un conto è invadere con le armi uccidendo militari e civili una nazione libera, civile e democratica, costituita da persone normali che si alzano al mattino e vanno a lavorare


Animali armati, gente incivile, persone che non lavorano. Allora facciamo l’elenco di paesini nel sud Italia dove è radicata la mafia e li bombardiamo, mi sembra che i parametri da te citati ci siano tutti. Ma dai.. ognuno è libero di vivere come vuole finché non diventa una minaccia.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Sto guardando Red Ronnie in diretta, ha detto così che Biden ha una sfiga tremenda che sta avendo tutte guerre, mentre con Trump siamo stati tranquilli 5 anni.


----------



## LukeLike (26 Febbraio 2022)

*Von der Leyen: "Paralizzeremo asset Banca Centrale russa".*


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Febbraio 2022)

*Ursula von Der Layen annuncia le prime sanzioni: 
- rimozione di alcune banche dal sistema SWIFT 
- congelamento di tutti gli asset internazionali della Banca centrale Russa
- congelamento di tutti gli asset degli oligarchi 
- Stati Uniti, Canada, Regno Unito, Italia, Germania e Francia annunceranno nuove misure *


----------



## pazzomania (26 Febbraio 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> Animali armati, gente incivile, persone che non lavorano. Allora facciamo l’elenco di paesini nel sud Italia dove è radicata la mafia e li bombardiamo, mi sembra che i parametri da te citati ci siano tutti. Ma dai.. ognuno è libero di vivere come vuole finché non diventa una minaccia.



Io l'ho detto più volte su questi schermi: visto che dei delinquenti si sa nome, cognome e dove abitano, manderei dei killer di Stato a farli fuori, uno alla volta.


----------



## __king george__ (26 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sto guardando Red Ronnie in diretta, ha detto così che Biden ha una sfiga tremenda che sta avendo tutte guerre, mentre con Trump siamo stati tranquilli 5 anni.


noo ti prego Red Ronnie no...  

cioè se è per farti 2 risate ok sennò evita di farti del male...anche io lo seguivo tempo fa per vedere dove poteva arrivare a un certo punto ho dovuto mollare

numeri magici,alieni,frequenze,e pazzie varie a profusione


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> dovrebbe essere quello morto se è vero (sembra di si)



è lui. Il tagliagola è durato un giorno


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Febbraio 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Aggiungerei un'altra cosa, che può sembrare complottistica, cosa che in genere io non mi appartiene.
> Siamo sicuri che Mad Vlad e Zio Ping non abbiano cogitato insieme IL Grande Piano? La fintotontaggine della Cina potrebbe essere un altro bluff pokeristico.



Possibile.
Intanto negli ultimi giorni la Cina ha bocciato le sanzioni contro la Russia,si è astenuta alla risoluzione ONU,ha approvato l'importazione di grano e orzo da tutte le regioni russe (accordo milionario),mettendo in ginocchio l'europa,dato che la russia stessa è il maggior produttore al mondo.
Poi non scordiamoci le 100 milioni di tonnellate di petrol che faranno la spola tra russia e cina (nuovo accordo),gli ultimi accordi bancari..

Qui fioccano affari e accordi sottobanco


----------



## gabri65 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Possibile.
> Intanto negli ultimi giorni la Cina ha bocciato le sanzioni contro la Russia,si è astenuta alla risoluzione ONU,ha approvato l'importazione di grano e orzo da tutte le regioni russe (accordo milionario),mettendo in ginocchio l'europa,dato che la russia stessa è il maggior produttore al mondo.
> Poi non scordiamoci le 100 milioni di tonnellate che faranno la spola tra russia e cina (nuovo accordo),gli ultimi accordi bancari..
> 
> Qui fioccano affari e accordi sottobanco



"A chi giova."


----------



## fabri47 (26 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> noo ti prego Red Ronnie no...
> 
> cioè se è per farti 2 risate ok sennò evita di farti del male...anche io lo seguivo tempo fa per vedere dove poteva arrivare a un certo punto ho dovuto mollare
> 
> numeri magici,alieni,frequenze,e pazzie varie a profusione


Lo trovo molto godibile seguirlo. Ah, c'è stato un momento in cui ha parlato del missile sul palazzo ucraino e ha dato ragione a uno che ha scritto che "casualmente" la telecamera era accesa proprio in quel momento e ha detto "si, è tutto finto e la gente si riempie di pomodoro come nei film". Molta gente gli invia i messaggi dicendo che la guerra è finta e cose così...


----------



## Blu71 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Possibile.
> Intanto negli ultimi giorni la Cina ha bocciato le sanzioni contro la Russia,si è astenuta alla risoluzione ONU,ha approvato l'importazione di grano e orzo da tutte le regioni russe (accordo milionario),mettendo in ginocchio l'europa,dato che la russia stessa è il maggior produttore al mondo.
> Poi non scordiamoci le 100 milioni di tonnellate che faranno la spola tra russia e cina (nuovo accordo),gli ultimi accordi bancari..
> 
> *Qui fioccano affari e accordi sottobanco*



Per quello si fanno le guerre.


----------



## mandraghe (26 Febbraio 2022)

Dejanilgeniodomina84 ha scritto:


> Ci lavoro con i tedeschi. Bravissimi eh ma vivono di procedure. Senza una guida forte sono persi e ragionano da automi. Non riescono ad adattarsi alle situazione che cambiano rapidamente. Vanno in buffering come YouTube quando sei senza connessione. La merkel è stata una guida forte e risoluta. Non mi sento di condannarla per aver cercato di accogliere Putin nel nostro mercato e di aver cercato di ammorbidirlo. Nessuno poteva sapere che sarebbe partito di testa



Non metto in dubbio che le intenzioni verso la Russia fossero sincere. La mia era una constatazione, è innegabile, visti gli eventi, che i tedeschi abbiano capito ben poco delle intenzioni di Putin. Anche se è vero che ben pochi pensavano che sbroccasse in questo modo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> è lui. Il tagliagola è durato un giorno


Che dispiacere


----------



## __king george__ (26 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Che dispiacere


qui ci sta bene: 

Spiaze..


----------



## mandraghe (26 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> "A chi giova."



Russi e cinesi insieme....sarebbero come quei fuorilegge del vecchio west che litigano per il bottino  

Questi non sono andati d’accordo nemmeno nelle fasi più acute della guerra fredda, altro che alleanza. Al primo intoppo si minacceranno l’un l’altro di polverizzarsi a vicenda


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (26 Febbraio 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Non metto in dubbio che le intenzioni verso la Russia fossero sincere. La mia era una constatazione, è innegabile, visti gli eventi, che i tedeschi abbiano capito ben poco delle intenzioni di Putin. Anche se è vero che ben pochi pensavano che sbroccasse in questo modo.


Esatto. Nessuno le aveva capire nemmeno gli oligarchi russi. A dire il vero gli Stati Uniti e UK lo avevano capito ma sembrava fossero mossi da sentimenti antirussi radicati dai tempi della guerra fredda. Evidentemente ci avevano visto lungo


----------



## Controcorrente (26 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Lo trovo molto godibile seguirlo. Ah, c'è stato un momento in cui ha parlato del missile sul palazzo ucraino e ha dato ragione a uno che ha scritto che "casualmente" la telecamera era accesa proprio in quel momento e ha detto "si, è tutto finto e la gente si riempie di pomodoro come nei film". Molta gente gli invia i messaggi dicendo che la guerra è finta e cose così...


Gli ospedali psichiatrici dovrebbero servire a questo


----------



## pazzomania (26 Febbraio 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Russi e cinesi insieme....sarebbero come quei fuorilegge del vecchio west che litigano per il bottino
> 
> Questi non sono andati d’accordo nemmeno nelle fasi più acute della guerra fredda, altro che alleanza. Al primo intoppo si minacceranno l’un l’altro di polverizzarsi a vicenda



Quoto.

La Cina, che ci piaccia o no, è un gigante.
In tutti i sensi, facciamocene una ragione.

Avrà pure qualche sintonia con la Russia per questioni contingenti, ma di base non credo gli freghi molto dei russi.

Per me, si sentono in cima alla catena alimentare, e non gliene frega grosso modo di nessuno in generale.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> è lui. Il tagliagola è durato un giorno


Mi vergogno profondamente a dirlo o meglio, ad ammetterlo a me stesso, ma gioisco per la morte di sto farabutto.


----------



## mandraghe (26 Febbraio 2022)

Dejanilgeniodomina84 ha scritto:


> Esatto. Nessuno le aveva capire nemmeno gli oligarchi russi. A dire il vero gli Stati Uniti e UK lo avevano capito ma sembrava fossero mossi da sentimenti antirussi radicati dai tempi della guerra fredda. Evidentemente ci avevano visto lungo



Da quanto si può capire gli oligarchi son rimasti totalmente spiazzati da questa mossa di Putin. È evidente che nella cerchia di Putin i militari ed i militaristi hanno preso il sopravvento.


----------



## cris (26 Febbraio 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> Animali armati, gente incivile, persone che non lavorano. Allora facciamo l’elenco di paesini nel sud Italia dove è radicata la mafia e li bombardiamo, mi sembra che i parametri da te citati ci siano tutti. Ma dai.. ognuno è libero di vivere come vuole finché non diventa una minaccia.


Forse anzi sicuramente non ci siamo capiti.

sto dicendo che un conto e andare a fare la guerra contro gente che ti spara contro a priori,ad esempio che ti butta giu le torri gemelle ammazzando migliaia di persone. Un conto è invece bombardare un paese pacifico e democratico.
Ma probabiomente non e che non ci siamo capiti, perchè è elementare che non sia la stessa cosa, non hai voluto capire


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (26 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> *Ursula von Der Layen annuncia le prime sanzioni:
> - rimozione di alcune banche dal sistema SWIFT
> - congelamento di tutti gli asset internazionali della Banca centrale Russa
> - congelamento di tutti gli asset degli oligarchi
> - Stati Uniti, Canada, Regno Unito, Italia, Germania e Francia annunceranno nuove misure *


Un po' quello che ha detto Kasparov oggi sul Corriere, dai un piccolo colpo alle banche nazionali e tutta la Russia crolla in un secondo.


----------



## __king george__ (26 Febbraio 2022)

Kim Jong Un si palesa e si schiera (chiaramente) con la Russa

"Il regno degli Stati Uniti sta per finire"

libero quotidiano,il tempo e altri

(non so se avevate già postato)


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Lo trovo molto godibile seguirlo. Ah, c'è stato un momento in cui ha parlato del missile sul palazzo ucraino e ha dato ragione a uno che ha scritto che "casualmente" la telecamera era accesa proprio in quel momento e ha detto "si, è tutto finto e la gente si riempie di pomodoro come nei film". Molta gente gli invia i messaggi dicendo che la guerra è finta e cose così...


Ma forse questo signore ha un grave ritardo mentale, dovrebbero aiutarlo.


----------



## 7vinte (26 Febbraio 2022)

Considerate le minacce russe e l'assenza di negoziato, si prospetta una notte brutta


----------



## cris (26 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> Kim Jong Un si palesa e si schiera (chiaramente) con la Russa
> 
> "Il regno degli Stati Uniti sta per finire"
> 
> ...


Bene praticamente si appoggiano tra pazzi


----------



## Raryof (26 Febbraio 2022)

Non ci sono buoni, ripeto, non ci sono buoni qui


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Febbraio 2022)

Non so se è stato già scritto,comunque è stata smentita la notizia del bombardamento verso l'ospedale di Kiev (e ora iniziano ad essere un pò troppe queste fake news...)

A riferirlo l'onlus soleterre che ha contattato il capo reparto del reparto di oncologia pediatrica.
E' morto comunque un bambino,ma non per colpi verso la struttura ospedaliera,ma per gli scontri a fuoco avvenuti nelle zone limitrofe


----------



## __king george__ (26 Febbraio 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Bene praticamente si appoggiano tra pazzi


beh ma era scontato..mi chiedevo come mai ancora non fosse intervenuto

ma è tutta fuffa lui..


----------



## fabri47 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma forse questo signore ha un grave ritardo mentale, dovrebbero aiutarlo.


Ti faccio un po' ridere. Qui racconta la "sua" verità  .


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (26 Febbraio 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Bene praticamente si appoggiano tra pazzi


Oltretutto parla di regno degli Stati Uniti quando la guerra è in Europa. Forse è male informato o questi giorni li ha passati a tagliarsi i capelli e a leggere topolino


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> Kim Jong Un si palesa e si schiera (chiaramente) con la Russa
> 
> "Il regno degli Stati Uniti sta per finire"
> 
> ...



è un pò che non parlava l'unico uomo grasso in Corea del Nord


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (26 Febbraio 2022)

cosi' per sfizio ho aperto la carta geografica mondiale sperando forse in un cambio nottetempo dei confini e a meno che non sia tutto un bluff quello a cui stiamo assistendo non dico putin ma chiunque verrà al suo posto farà di tutto per riannettersi l ucraina è un processo irreversibile anzi se ciò non dovesse succedere ............


----------



## __king george__ (26 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ti faccio un po' ridere. Qui racconta la "sua" verità  .


ho schiacciato play..ho visto la felpa con i numeri "magici" e ho chiuso il video


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Non ci sono buoni, ripeto, non ci sono buoni qui


Ma dai su…. Questo di mestiere fa il bastian contrario. Se qualcuno scoprisse come curare i tumori protesterebbe per i diritti del tumore


----------



## __king george__ (26 Febbraio 2022)

stanno smentendo la notizia dell'ospedale bombardato

il bambino però è morto davvero purtroppo


----------



## Blu71 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non so se è stato già scritto,comunque è stata smentita la notizia del bombardamento verso l'ospedale di Kiev (e ora iniziano ad essere un pò troppe queste fake news...)
> 
> A riferirlo l'onlus soleterre che ha contattato il capo reparto del reparto di oncologia pediatrica.
> E' morto comunque un bambino,ma non per colpi verso la struttura ospedaliera,ma per gli scontri a fuoco avvenuti nelle zone limitrofe



​

Oggi alle 22:49
Su Raidue hanno detto ora che non sarebbe stato colpito nessun ospedale. Meno male.


----------



## Raryof (26 Febbraio 2022)

Dejanilgeniodomina84 ha scritto:


> Ma dai su…. Questo di mestiere fa il bastian contrario. Se qualcuno scoprisse come curare i tumori protesterebbe per i diritti del tumore


Porto spunti di riflessione, tranquillo, liberi di credere o meno ad una sola verità, quella più comoda e "giusta".


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Febbraio 2022)

secondo la BBC, che cita fonti di intelligence e giornalistiche ucraine, tra dieci minuti partiranno Raids su Kjev su una scala mai vista prima. La battaglia di Kjev sta per iniziare.


----------



## __king george__ (26 Febbraio 2022)

tra poco Kim Jong Un dichiarerà "stiamo per inviare armi ai soldati Russi..prima però dobbiamo capire come accendere l'aereo"


----------



## mandraghe (26 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ti faccio un po' ridere. Qui racconta la "sua" verità  .



Non pensavo che Red Ronnie fosse combinato così


----------



## pazzomania (27 Febbraio 2022)

Dejanilgeniodomina84 ha scritto:


> Ma dai su…. Questo di mestiere fa il bastian contrario. Se qualcuno scoprisse come curare i tumori protesterebbe per i diritti del tumore



Puahahaha

Una regola che mi sono dato: gli estremisti del bastian contrarismo della pandemia, alla loro opinione sul questa vicenda Ucraina Russia, semplicemente skippo, e sono sicuro di non sbagliarmi.
Non la sento/leggo/ascolto nemmeno, tempo assolutamente perso.

Specifico, non parlo del forum o social in genere, parlo di quelli a cui danno insensata copertura mediatica

Non per snobbismo o cattiveria, ma hanno evidenti problemi mentali.
Non dicono ciò che pensano o in seguito a ragionamento, semplicemente visto che in questo momento storico la sinistra governa un pò ovunque, allora devono prostituirsi intellettualmente.

Il problema è che fanno danni, c è gente che pende dalle loro labbra


----------



## fabri47 (27 Febbraio 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Non pensavo che Red Ronnie fosse combinato così


Minuti fa gli è arrivato un messaggio, che personalmente ho trovato geniale (attenzione è black humor non continuate): "Putin premio nobel della medicina per aver sconfitto il covid".


----------



## Shmuk (27 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> Kim Jong Un si palesa e si schiera (chiaramente) con la Russa
> 
> "Il regno degli Stati Uniti sta per finire"
> 
> ...



Qualcuno (credo Bush figlio) lo chiamava l'Asse del Male, eccolo là.


----------



## 7vinte (27 Febbraio 2022)

Cnn forte esplosione a Kiev


----------



## gabri65 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Porto spunti di riflessione, tranquillo, liberi di credere o meno ad una sola verità, quella più comoda e "giusta".



Fake news deliranti.

Nemmeno da ascoltare, al primo accenno di qualcosa che non ti torna, da cassare.

Ad esempio potrebbe essere interessante valutare come sono stati stipulati, in caso, eventuali accordi dopo la disgregazione dell'URSS in merito al patto di non influenzarsi. Magari sono state solo parole o c'è dell'altro.

Mica si critica le parti che non tornano o si pongono domande a chiarimento e si cerca di analizzare puntualmente.

No no, proprio da rifiutare in blocco. Questa è la giusta mentalità, quella che fa crescere.


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Febbraio 2022)

*IN CORSO VIOLENTISSIMI BOMBARDAMENTI A KIEV.*


----------



## cris (27 Febbraio 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> La russia ha perso la bussola
> Bisogna armare l ucraina con tutti gli strumenti possibili per difendersi da questi folli


@evideon ma che te ridi?
Ce na guerra in cui si ammazzano civili, che spasso in effetti


----------



## Blu71 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *IN CORSO VIOLENTISSIMI BOMBARDAMENTI A KIEV.*



I prossimi due o tre giorni saranno decisivi.


----------



## Baba (27 Febbraio 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Forse anzi sicuramente non ci siamo capiti.
> 
> sto dicendo che un conto e andare a fare la guerra contro gente che ti spara contro a priori,ad esempio che ti butta giu le torri gemelle ammazzando migliaia di persone. Un conto è invece bombardare un paese pacifico e democratico.
> Ma probabiomente non e che non ci siamo capiti, perchè è elementare che non sia la stessa cosa, non hai voluto capire


Le torri gemelle erano l’unica vera minaccia che hanno subito gli Usa e giustamente hanno dovuto rispondere con le armi. Quali sarebbero gli altri Paesi che hanno sparato a priori o sono stati una reale minaccia? Tu hai parlato di pretesti per iniziare una guerra citando le differenze di stile di vita e civiltà tra Ucraini e i Paesi bombardati dagli Usa e io ho risposto a quello.


----------



## Andris (27 Febbraio 2022)

*Elon Musk offre il suo satellite Starlink in caso vada via internet in Ucraina*


----------



## evideon (27 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## Andris (27 Febbraio 2022)

*arrivati i ceceni filorussi alle porte di Kiev, combattono all'aeroporto militare*


----------



## hakaishin (27 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Puahahaha
> 
> Una regola che mi sono dato: gli estremisti del bastian contrarismo della pandemia, alla loro opinione sul questa vicenda Ucraina Russia, semplicemente skippo, e sono sicuro di non sbagliarmi.
> Non la sento/leggo/ascolto nemmeno, tempo assolutamente perso.
> ...


Un po’ come le virostar 
Le si ascolta solo per deriderle e fare il contrario di quello che dicono.
In effetti a troppa gente inutile danno troppa copertura mediatica


----------



## Andris (27 Febbraio 2022)

*stazione centrale di Kiev rimasta al buio*


----------



## cris (27 Febbraio 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> Le torri gemelle erano l’unica vera minaccia che hanno subito gli Usa e giustamente hanno dovuto rispondere con le armi. Quali sarebbero gli altri Paesi che hanno sparato a priori o sono stati una reale minaccia? Tu hai parlato di pretesti per iniziare una guerra citando le differenze di stile di vita e civiltà tra Ucraini e i Paesi bombardati dagli Usa e io ho risposto a quello.


io ho semplicemente evidenziato che l’invasione di un paese europeo civile e democratico sia inaccettabile ed evidentemente imparagonabile ad altre guerre. Pur conscio che gli usa siano guerrafondai non cambia il discorso minimamente.
e per altro chiarisco un altro punto: sono occidentale e civile, sono orgoglioso di rimanerlo, non ho niente da spartire con medio oriente, cina o russia.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (27 Febbraio 2022)

*ELON MUSK DA ACCESSO AI SATELLITI STARLINKS ALL' L'UCRAINA*


----------



## Andris (27 Febbraio 2022)

*presidente dello Shakhtar Donetsk, uomo più ricco d'Ucraina, dona 5 milioni alla città di Kiev*


----------



## hakaishin (27 Febbraio 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> io ho semplicemente evidenziato che l’invasione di un paese europeo civile e democratico sia inaccettabile ed evidentemente imparagonabile ad altre guerre. Pur conscio che gli usa siano guerrafondai non cambia il discorso minimamente.
> e per altro chiarisco un altro punto: sono occidentale e civile, sono orgoglioso di rimanerlo, non ho niente da spartire con medio oriente, cina o russia.


Sul democratico accostato all’ucraina avrei da ridire e mi viene un sorriso…


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (27 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Sul democratico accostato all’ucraina avrei da ridire e mi viene un sorriso…


Forse non democrazia completa ma finendo sotto i russi di certo non migliorerebbero il processo di democratizzazione


----------



## cris (27 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Sul democratico accostato all’ucraina avrei da ridire e mi viene un sorriso…


É forse paragonabile a medio oriente russia e cina? si scosta sensibilmente da questi, non farei di tutta l’erba un fascio perche se no si annullerebbero gli sforzi di smettere di essere “democratici” al modo russo, cosa che stan tentando di fare da qualche anno


----------



## hakaishin (27 Febbraio 2022)

Dejanilgeniodomina84 ha scritto:


> Forse non democrazia completa ma finendo sotto i russi di certo non migliorerebbero il processo di democratizzazione


Questa è una di quelle nazioni che non saranno mai democratiche, per storia e cultura.
Cambia poco


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (27 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Questa è una di quelle nazioni che non saranno mai democratiche, per storia e cultura.
> Cambia poco


Lo dici tu. Forse avvicinandosi al mondo libero anziché la mafia-stato puntiniano potrebbero democratizzarsi in 2/3 generazioni. I tedeschi per esempio hanno fatto guerre in giro per 500 anni. Poi si sono democratizzati. Nessun processo è impossibile


----------



## hakaishin (27 Febbraio 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> É forse paragonabile a medio oriente russia e cina? si scosta sensibilmente da questi, non farei di tutta l’erba un fascio perche se no si annullerebbero gli sforzi di smettere di essere “democratici” al modo russo, cosa che stan tentando di fare da qualche anno


Credimi che in Ucraina c’è poco di democratico proprio come molti paesi dell’est soprattutto quelli in orbita russa. È una nazione disastrata dove la corruzione dilaga, il popolo soffre ed è vessato da criminali. Ora non facciamoli passare per santi come sempre si fa in questi casi.


----------



## ARKANA (27 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *presidente dello Shakhtar Donetsk, uomo più ricco d'Ucraina, dona 5 milioni alla città di Kiev*


Ma donetsk non è nel dombass? quelli del donbass mica erano filorussi?


----------



## cris (27 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Credimi che in Ucraina c’è poco di democratico proprio come molti paesi dell’est soprattutto quelli in orbita russa. È una nazione disastrata dove la corruzione dilaga, il popolo soffre ed è vessato da criminali. Ora non facciamoli passare per santi come sempre si fa in questi casi.


Sono sicuro che non sia rosa e fiori.
Ma un tentativo di uscirne, almeno nelle intenzioni, io lo vedo. Solo per questo non li associo agli altri citati.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Credimi che in Ucraina c’è poco di democratico proprio come molti paesi dell’est soprattutto quelli in orbita russa.* È una nazione disastrata dove la corruzione dilaga, il popolo soffre ed è vessato da criminali.* Ora non facciamoli passare per santi come sempre si fa in questi casi.



Quasi uguale all'Italia.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Febbraio 2022)

evideon ha scritto:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7qyLazQdw_g


Video interessante. Una cosa è certa: il come inizia una guerra non si impara da uno scoop dei telegiornali. Sono questioni che vanno approfondite. Questa è una cosa che dura dal 2014 e che si è sviluppata negli ultimi giorni.


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Comunque hanno fatto vedere i soldati russi prigionieri. Hanno intervistato un soldato russi di 19 anni. Messo in rete. Il padre in Russia l ha riconosciuto e ne ha parlato con un giornalista indipendente. Era in lacrime e ha detto che il figlio era partito per una esercitazione invece lo hanno mandato al fronte. C è una attivista russa che ha isititiito una fondazione dei “genitori dei soldati”. Centinaia di genitori di 20enni che da qualche giorno hanno perso i contatti con i figli. E nessuno dice nulla. Ufficialmente in patria ci sono zero perdite in battaglia


----------



## fabri47 (27 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Credimi che in Ucraina c’è poco di democratico proprio come molti paesi dell’est soprattutto quelli in orbita russa. È una nazione disastrata dove la corruzione dilaga, il popolo soffre ed è vessato da criminali. Ora non facciamoli passare per santi come sempre si fa in questi casi.


Il buonismo dilagante in tempi di guerra, chissà quanta di questa gente corrotta farà venire nel nostro paese.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Dejanilgeniodomina84 ha scritto:


> Comunque hanno fatto vedere i soldati russi prigionieri. Hanno intervistato un soldato russi di 19 anni. Messo in rete. Il padre in Russia l ha riconosciuto e ne ha parlato con un giornalista indipendente. Era in lacrime e ha detto che il figlio era partito per una esercitazione invece lo hanno mandato al fronte. C è una attivista russa che ha isititiito una fondazione dei “genitori dei soldati”. Centinaia di genitori di 20enni che da qualche giorno hanno perso i contatti con i figli. E nessuno dice nulla.* Ufficialmente in patria ci sono zero perdite in battaglia*



La censura russa, a quanto pare, vieta pure la parola invasione.


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Febbraio 2022)

*SECONDO QUANTO RIPORTATO DA CNN LA COREA DEL NORD HA APPENA EFFETTUATO UN TEST MISSILISTICO, IL VETTORE SAREBBE FINITO AL LARGO DEL GIAPPONE.*


----------



## cris (27 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La censura russa, a quanto pare, vieta la parola invasione.


Eh no ma c’e democrazia li, l’ucraina è uguale


----------



## cris (27 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *SECONDO QUANTO RIPORTATO DA CNN LA COREA DEL NORD HA APPENA EFFETTUATO UN TEST MISSILISTICO, IL VETTORE SAREBBE FINITO AL LARGO DEL GIAPPONE.*


Bene ci mancava risvegliare dal coma il cicciobello pazzo, n’altro putin


----------



## Blu71 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *SECONDO QUANTO RIPORTATO DA CNN LA COREA DEL NORD HA APPENA EFFETTUATO UN TEST MISSILISTICO, IL VETTORE SAREBBE FINITO AL LARGO DEL GIAPPONE.*



Ci mancava pure questo criminale.


----------



## gabri65 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *SECONDO QUANTO RIPORTATO DA CNN LA COREA DEL NORD HA APPENA EFFETTUATO UN TEST MISSILISTICO, IL VETTORE SAREBBE FINITO AL LARGO DEL GIAPPONE.*





Vai, adesso si scatenano tutti.

Aspetto a breve israealiani, pakistani e indiani.

Poi invitiamo anche gli alieni, quelli veri, non quelli gialli, e siamo a posto.


----------



## __king george__ (27 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *SECONDO QUANTO RIPORTATO DA CNN LA COREA DEL NORD HA APPENA EFFETTUATO UN TEST MISSILISTICO, IL VETTORE SAREBBE FINITO AL LARGO DEL GIAPPONE.*


l'alleato dell'Ucraina è l'America quello della Russia è la Corea del Nord

direi che possiamo chiudere ogni dibattito...


----------



## Blu71 (27 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Vai, adesso si scatenano tutti.
> 
> Aspetto a breve israealiani, pakistani e indiani.
> 
> *Poi invitiamo anche gli alieni,* quelli veri, non quelli gialli, e siamo a posto.



Gli alieni non vengono, provano sicuramente ribrezzo per il genere umano.


----------



## hakaishin (27 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## hakaishin (27 Febbraio 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Sono sicuro che non sia rosa e fiori.
> Ma un tentativo di uscirne, almeno nelle intenzioni, io lo vedo. Solo per questo non li associo agli altri citati.


Bello, si avvicineranno ad un altro padrone più gentile nei modi, cioè l’Ue e non cambierà assolutamente nulla come Bulgaria e Romania ad esempio. Saranno corrotti e non democratici. Questo è un tentativo di uscirne? Mah


----------



## hakaishin (27 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Quasi uguale all'Italia.


Non esageriamo. Qui da noi siamo messi male ma non avete idea di cosa sia l’ucraina


----------



## Shmuk (27 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Vai, adesso si scatenano tutti.
> 
> Aspetto a breve israealiani, pakistani e indiani.
> 
> Poi invitiamo anche gli alieni, quelli veri, non quelli gialli, e siamo a posto.



Avevi chiesto chi, uomo, come mediatore: c'ho pensato e il mio nome è Steven Seagal. =9


----------



## hakaishin (27 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il buonismo dilagante in tempi di guerra, chissà quanta di questa gente corrotta farà venire nel nostro paese.


Mi vengono i brividi solo a pensarci…mamma mia quanto odio il buonismo


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> l'alleato dell'Ucraina è l'America quello della Russia è la Corea del Nord
> 
> direi che possiamo chiudere ogni dibattito...



L'alleato della Russia è la locomotiva dell'economia mondiale,ovvero la cina.
La Corea del nord del cicciobello è solo contorno.


----------



## __king george__ (27 Febbraio 2022)

TG COM

Alto funzionario americano "la Russia ora è un paria economico e finanziario globale" "con la nuova ondata di sanzioni la banca centrale russa non potra piu sostenere il rublo"


----------



## Blu71 (27 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Non esageriamo. Qui da noi siamo messi male ma non avete idea di cosa sia l’ucraina



La mia era una "provocazione". E' ovvio che non si possono paragonare le due realtà.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (27 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *SECONDO QUANTO RIPORTATO DA CNN LA COREA DEL NORD HA APPENA EFFETTUATO UN TEST MISSILISTICO, IL VETTORE SAREBBE FINITO AL LARGO DEL GIAPPONE.*



mancano solo i cinesi a Pearl Harbour e siamo a posto


----------



## Blu71 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> L'alleato della Russia è la locomotiva dell'economia mondiale,ovvero la cina.
> *La Corea del nord del cicciobello è solo contorno.*



E' un contorno molto pericoloso.


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (27 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## __king george__ (27 Febbraio 2022)

Governo Ucraino su twitter " grazie agli amici di USA,Francia,Germania,Italia,Canada e Gran Bretagna per l'impegno a rimuovere diverse banche russe da Swift,la paralisi degli asset della banca centrale russa,il divieto agli oligarchi russi di usare i loro asset finanziari sui mercati euroatlantici"


----------



## Walker (27 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> E' un contorno molto pericoloso.


Appunto, il cicciobello non vede l'ora di partecipare allo spettacolo pirotecnico, se dovesse partire...


----------



## Blu71 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Walker ha scritto:


> Appunto, il cicciobello non vede l'ora di partecipare allo spettacolo pirotecnico, se dovesse partire...



Questo è davvero un folle sanguinario.


----------



## gabri65 (27 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Mi vengono i brividi solo a pensarci…mamma mia quanto odio il buonismo



Poi c'è anche l'anti-buonismo.

I soldati russi dipinti come mostri, poi ti fanno vedere un soldato russo catturato, è un ragazzo di 19 anni con il padre che lo cerca disperatamente in patria. Dimmi te come canzo bisogna comportarsi.

E' un mondo di melma, ragazzi. Da tutte le parti.

Prima ce lo ficchiamo in testa e meglio è.


----------



## hakaishin (27 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La mia era una "provocazione". E' ovvio che non si possono paragonare le due realtà.


E quindi parliamo del nulla


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (27 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> mancano solo i cinesi a Pearl Harbour e siamo a posto


I cinesi non li escluderei, la notizia dell'esercitazione vicino taiwan sta rimbalzando un po' troppo.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Febbraio 2022)

Walker ha scritto:


> Appunto, il cicciobello non vede l'ora di partecipare allo spettacolo pirotecnico, se dovesse partire...



A sto punto mettiamoci in mezzo di tutto,guerra tra le 2 coree,cina vs taiwan,israele vs iran/siria,india vs pakistan,tanto,se distruzione totale dev'essere,facciamolo in grande


----------



## __king george__ (27 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Poi c'è anche l'anti-buonismo.
> 
> I soldati russi dipinti come mostri, poi ti fanno vedere un soldato russo catturato, è un ragazzo di 19 anni con il padre che lo cerca disperatamente in patria. Dimmi te come canzo bisogna comportarsi.
> 
> ...


ho capito 19 anni con il padre che lo cerca e che c'entra? è un soldato..che dovevano fare risparmiarlo perche ha 19 anni? 

o intendi che sono vittme anche i soldati? in questo sono anche d'accordo ma è un vicolo cieco purtroppo


----------



## hakaishin (27 Febbraio 2022)

Dejanilgeniodomina84 ha scritto:


> Già vista e letta non ho bisogno dei tuoi consigli da professorone. Ti sto dicendo che nessun cambiamento è impossibile. A meno che non si parli di Islam. Lì è impossibile veramente


Ma professorone un corno. Nessun cambiamento è impossibile? Si nel mondo della Mulino Bianco forse. Se hai già visto e letta la storia russa o non hai letto bene o stai parlando tanto per parlare. Per poter riprendere una nazione simile, dovresti isolarla del tutto dalla Russia (e Ucraina e Russia hanno legami forti di popolo e storia al di là di tutto) e governarla come un protettorato occidentale per varie generazioni e manco è detto che funzioni. Dovresti ricostruirli da capo culturalmente, economicamente e legalmente. Utopia


----------



## hakaishin (27 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Poi c'è anche l'anti-buonismo.
> 
> I soldati russi dipinti come mostri, poi ti fanno vedere un soldato russo catturato, è un ragazzo di 19 anni con il padre che lo cerca disperatamente in patria. Dimmi te come canzo bisogna comportarsi.
> 
> ...


Il buonismo è selettivo di solito..si sa


----------



## Blu71 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> A sto punto mettiamoci in mezzo di tutto,guerra tra le 2 coree,cina vs taiwan,israele vs iran/siria,india vs pakistan,tanto,se distruzione totale dev'essere,facciamolo in grande



Sembra che Puntin abbia solo aperto le danze,


----------



## hakaishin (27 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ho capito 19 anni con il padre che lo cerca e che c'entra? è un soldato..che dovevano fare risparmiarlo perche ha 19 anni?
> 
> o intendi che sono vittme anche i soldati? in questo sono anche d'accordo ma è un vicolo cieco purtroppo


Intende palesemente la seconda…


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (27 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ho capito 19 anni con il padre che lo cerca e che c'entra? è un soldato..che dovevano fare risparmiarlo perche ha 19 anni?
> 
> o intendi che sono vittme anche i soldati? in questo sono anche d'accordo ma è un vicolo cieco purtroppo


No però la cosa che fa rabbrividire è che mandano allo sbaraglio 1 ragazzo che avrà 1 anni di servizio. Passa fare da balia alle polveriere a combattere una battaglia violentissima in prima linea. Scommetto che i veterani sono ancora dietro. Oltretutto in patria non ne sanno nulla. Almeno gli Stati Uniti te lo riconsegnano in una bara a stelle e strisce con una medaglia. A sti poveri cristi nemmeno danno spiegazioni p


----------



## __king george__ (27 Febbraio 2022)

Germania e Belgio invieranno "armi pesanti" all'Ucraina


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (27 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma professorone un corno. Nessun cambiamento è impossibile? Si nel mondo della Mulino Bianco forse. Se hai già visto e letta la storia russa o non hai letto bene o stai parlando tanto per parlare. Per poter riprendere una nazione simile, dovresti isolarla del tutto dalla Russia (e Ucraina e Russia hanno legami forti di popolo e storia al di là di tutto) e governarla come un protettorato occidentale per varie generazioni e manco è detto che funzioni. Dovresti ricostruirli da capo culturalmente, economicamente e legalmente. Utopia


Difficilissimo ma non impossibile. In molte generazioni ovviemsnete. La tua soluzione invece è darli in pasto si russi (con i quali non vogliono stare) perché tanto sono tutti dei corrotti. Non sono d accordo che ti devo dire


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sembra che Puntin abbia solo aperto le danze,



Se vogliamo pensare male,questo è il momento per scatenare le peggiori porcate verso una nazione ostile.
Tanto i riflettori sono tutti puntati su mosca-kiev


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Sarebbe come lasciare il sud Italia sotto il governo della mafia. Tanto sono tutti mafiosi no?


----------



## gabri65 (27 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ho capito 19 anni con il padre che lo cerca e che c'entra? è un soldato..che dovevano fare risparmiarlo perche ha 19 anni?
> 
> o intendi che sono vittme anche i soldati? in questo sono anche d'accordo ma è un vicolo cieco purtroppo



No, lo dovevano sventrare e appendere in piazza, poi spedivano le foto al padre con un bel vaffa.

C'entra con il fatto che, indipendentemente dai motivi della guerra e dove sta ragione e il torto, spesso vediamo mostri solo dove ci pare, tutto lì. Certo che sono vittime anche i soldati.

Credevo che il messaggio fosse bello chiaro. Ma sono preparato a ricevere insulti solo perché osservo queste cose.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Se vogliamo pensare male,questo è il momento per scatenare le peggiori porcate verso una nazione ostile.
> Tanto i riflettori sono tutti puntati su mosca-kiev



Non si tratta di pensare male è un dato di fatto oggettivo.


----------



## __king george__ (27 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> No, lo dovevano sventrare e appendere in piazza, poi spedivano le foto al padre con un bel vaffa.
> 
> C'entra con il fatto che, indipendentemente dai motivi della guerra e dove sta ragione e il torto, spesso vediamo mostri solo dove ci pare, tutto lì. Certo che sono vittime anche i soldati.
> 
> Credevo che il messaggio fosse bello chiaro. Ma sono preparato a ricevere insulti solo perché osservo queste cose.


non ti ho insultato su...


----------



## __king george__ (27 Febbraio 2022)

chiariamo che anche tra i soldati ci sono tanti esaltati che fanno le peggiori nefandezze eh..(tutti i soldati..americani russi ecc) ma è un discorso lungo e difficile che almeno io non intraprederei ora


----------



## gabri65 (27 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> non ti ho insultato su...



Non dicevo di te, era generico. Ma probabilmente mi toccherà spiegarlo chissà quante volte, se no la gente si altera visto che è un soldato russo.


----------



## __king george__ (27 Febbraio 2022)

Stavo pensando che manca un paese di una certa importanza all'appello..L'Iran

mi pare non abbiano ancora detto nulla


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Febbraio 2022)

Dejanilgeniodomina84 ha scritto:


> Comunque hanno fatto vedere i soldati russi prigionieri. Hanno intervistato un soldato russi di 19 anni. Messo in rete. Il padre in Russia l ha riconosciuto e ne ha parlato con un giornalista indipendente. Era in lacrime e ha detto che il figlio era partito per una esercitazione invece lo hanno mandato al fronte. C è una attivista russa che ha isititiito una fondazione dei “genitori dei soldati”. Centinaia di genitori di 20enni che da qualche giorno hanno perso i contatti con i figli. E nessuno dice nulla. Ufficialmente in patria ci sono zero perdite in battaglia



Capace che hanno mandato al fronte gli sbarbatelli che han fatto la leva obbligatoria. Poveretti


----------



## Simo98 (27 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> No, lo dovevano sventrare e appendere in piazza, poi spedivano le foto al padre con un bel vaffa.
> 
> C'entra con il fatto che, indipendentemente dai motivi della guerra e dove sta ragione e il torto, spesso vediamo mostri solo dove ci pare, tutto lì. Certo che sono vittime anche i soldati.
> 
> Credevo che il messaggio fosse bello chiaro. Ma sono preparato a ricevere insulti solo perché osservo queste cose.


La guerra fa schifo e ci sono nefandezze da ambo le parti, non esistono buoni e cattivi. Non penso ci sia nessuno che può contraddire questa verità valida da migliaia di anni
E aggiungo anche che nella maggioranza dei casi le guerre sono volute da vecchi megalomani, non credo ai russi civili freghi nulla della NATO in Ucraina


----------



## Blu71 (27 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> Stavo pensando che manca un paese di una certa importanza all'appello..*L'Iran*
> 
> mi pare non abbiano ancora detto nulla



Vedrai che presto si farà vivo.


----------



## Milo (27 Febbraio 2022)

Dalle webcam di Kiev tutto tace…


----------



## hakaishin (27 Febbraio 2022)

Dejanilgeniodomina84 ha scritto:


> Difficilissimo ma non impossibile. In molte generazioni ovviemsnete. La tua soluzione invece è darli in pasto si russi (con i quali non vogliono stare) perché tanto sono tutti dei corrotti. Non sono d accordo che ti devo dire


Io non ho mai detto questo. Sto solo dicendo che non sono santi come li dipingete e che se si staccassero dall’egemonia russa passerebbero solo sotto un altro padrone…cambierebbe poco


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Vedrai che presto si farà vivo.


Figurati se si lasciano scappare l occasione di entrare nella mischia. Sono ancora incazzati per il siluro nel baule che si è preso su-le-mani


----------



## hakaishin (27 Febbraio 2022)

Dejanilgeniodomina84 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe come lasciare il sud Italia sotto il governo della mafia. Tanto sono tutti mafiosi no?


Ma che esempi sono?
Niente è inutile…


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (27 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Io non ho mai detto questo. Sto solo dicendo che non sono santi come li dipingete e che se si staccassero dall’egemonia russa passerebbero solo sotto un altro padrone…cambierebbe poco


Per quanto schifi la UE sarebbe il padrone “meno peggio” della cerchia di psicopatici di Mosca.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Dejanilgeniodomina84 ha scritto:


> Per quanto schifi la UE sarebbe il padrone “meno peggio” della cerchia di psicopatici di Mosca.



In fin dei conti sono liberi di scegliersi il proprio padrone.


----------



## hakaishin (27 Febbraio 2022)

Dejanilgeniodomina84 ha scritto:


> Per quanto schifi la UE sarebbe il padrone “meno peggio” della cerchia di psicopatici di Mosca.


Se lo dici tu….


----------



## gabri65 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Dejanilgeniodomina84 ha scritto:


> Per quanto schifi la UE sarebbe il padrone “meno peggio” della cerchia di psicopatici di Mosca.



Guarda, è stato riconosciuto tante volte il fatto che "ci piace" di più il modello occidentale perché è più divertente. Siamo più sciolti, meno inquadrati e via discorrendo.

Ma questo è uno sconto che ci viene fatto e ci torna utile egoisticamente, eticamente fanno schifo uguale ed è difficile trovare chi è migliore in certe situazioni dove sarebbe necessario essere estremamente obiettivi.

Adesso per esempio, esiste la contraddizione che magari siamo meno liberi noi perché c'abbiamo un greenpass oppressivo, e loro no. Poi se mi dici di andare in Russia ti rispondo di no perché fa troppo freddo e io non lo tollero, o menghiate del genere.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> è lui. Il tagliagola è durato un giorno



Il tagliagole nella foto è' quello a destra, se il morto è quello a sinistra non è lui.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Febbraio 2022)

*Intervento di Trump:

"L'attacco della Russia all'Ucraina è un attentato all'umanità.
Zelensky è un uomo coraggioso, merita grande stima.
Putin ha deciso questa spietata invasione dopo il fallimento dell'Afghanistan, perché è intelligente nelle sue mosse e sa sfruttare le nostre debolezze. Abbiamo dei leader stupidi ed incompetenti.
Per me sarebbe stato facile mettere fine a quello che sta accadendo, a questa farsa.
Putin sta suonando Biden come un tamburo, per gli americani non è una cosa carina da guardare.
Sono l'unico presidente del 21esimo secolo sotto il cui sguardo la Russia non ha invaso un altro paese"*


----------



## gabri65 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Intervento di Trump:
> 
> "L'attacco della Russia all'Ucraina è un attentato all'umanità.
> Zelensky è un uomo coraggioso, merita grande stima.
> ...


----------



## Maurizio91 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Putin non parla ufficialmente da circa 48 ore o sbaglio? Non trovo nulla su internet. Non so come interpretare questo "lungo" silenzio

Comunque mezzora fa mi è successo di nuovo una cosa che mi era accaduta in piena pandemia. Dopo aver accumulato per mesi le novità del grande evento, le notizie e aver tutto sommato assorbito bene le disposizioni, ad esempio il fatto di trovarci tutti chiusi in casa, un giorno d'un tratto ho avuto una sorta di shock/reset, come se mi disconnettessi di botto dalla nuova realtà, per poi ricaderci e RI-STUPIRMI tutto assieme di qullo che stava accadendo.

Adesso di nuovo, ma dopo soli tre giorni. Da tre giorni sto tutto il giorno davanti il computer, oppure al cellulare, ad aggiornarmi. Il presidente degli stati uniti ha parlato seriamente della terza guerra mondiale. Ci rendiamo conto? Apprendo da Tremonti cos'è lo swift e che rischiamo una nuova lehman brothers. Leggo della valigetta nucleare russa e come funzionerebbe. Attacchi hacker, carri armati. In certe manifestazioni nel mondo in questo momento sembra come se stessimo tenendo il fiato, a tratti mi sembra di respirare un'aria da fine del mondo. Mi sembra tutto assurdo, tre giorni fa c'era un'altra vita. Avete anche voi questi momenti strani?


----------



## Viulento (27 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall dove sei sparito? 
Mi piacevano i tuoi aggiornamenti in grassetto, soprattutto quelli della notte.


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Febbraio 2022)

Viulento ha scritto:


> Darren Marshall dove sei sparito?
> Mi piacevano i tuoi aggiornamenti in grassetto, soprattutto quelli della notte.


Ci sono ci sono, a scarseggiare sono le informazioni questa sera, dopo i bombardamenti di qualche ora fa tutto tace a Kiev o almeno così sembra. Anche i vertici militari ucraini e Zelensky è da qualche ora che non comunicano qualcosa.

Comunque a breve pubblico le mappe con la situazione aggiornata.


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Febbraio 2022)




----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Febbraio 2022)




----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Febbraio 2022)




----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Febbraio 2022)




----------



## Viulento (27 Febbraio 2022)

grazie Darren Marshall.

e' che avevo letto sul corriere che avevano colpito un sito di scorie radioattive e volevo conferme.


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Febbraio 2022)

*L'esercito russo ha colpito un deposito di scorie radioattive a Kiev. Non vi è alcun rischio immediato secondo la valutazione preliminare delle autorità ucraine, ma la situazione verrà costantemente monitorata.

FONTE: INDEPENDENT*


----------



## vota DC (27 Febbraio 2022)

I partitini non hanno mai preoccupato Putin. I suoi veri nemici si chiamano oligarchi e lui da vero ex kgb esproprierebbe i loro beni e li manderebbe in galera....con alcuni lo ha fatto tipo il caso Yukos Oil.
Le sanzioni di cui gongola la Leyen hanno senso se Putin fosse la versione russa dei nostri figli degli Agnelli che ci troviamo in casa. Putin ha detto chiaramente che vuole andare nel mercato dei suoi nuovi amici cinesi, indiani e africani. Al momento l'oligarca o il russo che giocano alla borsa sono i suoi nemici.
Per fare un paragone è come se l'Italia avesse invaso la Iugoslavia (tecnicamente possibile: erano nel blocco dei non allineati) subito dopo la guerra e Stalin avesse reagito....prendendosela con Togliatti.


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Febbraio 2022)

*La situazione in Ucraina secondo l'intelligence statunitense alla CNN:
- La Russia sta subendo perdite più pesanti del previsto di carri armati, aerei e personale militare.
- Difesa Aerea ucraina superiore alle aspettative.
- La Russia non ha ancora stabilito la supremazia aerea.
- La Russia non è stata in grado di mantenere sufficienti linee di rifornimento, che vengono disturbate dai guastatori ucraini.
- Gli ucraini per continuare a difendersi hanno bisogno di continui rifornimenti militari da parte degli alleati.
- L'offensiva russa potrebbe farsi più feroce in termini di bombardamenti indiscriminati.*


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Febbraio 2022)

*ALTRO AVIOLANCIO DI PARACADUTISTI RUSSI, QUESTA VOLTA SULL'AEROPORTO DI BORYSPIL A CIRCA 15 KM DALLA PERIFERIA DI KIEV.

FONTE: INDEPENDENT*


----------



## __king george__ (27 Febbraio 2022)

vediamo alcune foto della realtà di quello che sta accadendo..perchè a volte mi sembra che tra politica nato giusto sbagliato ecc si perda un pò il focus della questione (non mi riferisco necessariamente al forum ma anche in generale su altri social o dal vivo che sento)

quando costringi una vecchietta ad uscire in piena notte e a scappare sei sempre nel torto
quando costringi madri con bambini in braccio a fuggire non sei un uomo
se il mio vicino di casa si comporta male e io entro e gli stermino la famiglia non c'è niente da analizzare..

io non riuscirei a fare il soldato..mi condannerebbero subito come disertore..potrei fare il ribelle ma non il militare..quantomeno in operazioni come questa dove non difendi ma attacchi...

il discorso "si ma non spariamo ai civili" puoi ficcartelo nel c..Putin perchè magari molti di loro preferirebbero quasi essere morti che trovarsi cosi...se sostituisco mentalmente a quelle persone mia madre mio padre mia sorella con i miei nipoti ecc si forse l'atto di farsi saltare in aria pur di creare problemi ai carri armati nemici non sembra piu cosi folle...e cosi inconcepibile


----------



## galianivatene (27 Febbraio 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> I partitini non hanno mai preoccupato Putin. I suoi veri nemici si chiamano oligarchi e lui da vero ex kgb esproprierebbe i loro beni e li manderebbe in galera....con alcuni lo ha fatto tipo il caso Yukos Oil.
> Le sanzioni di cui gongola la Leyen hanno senso se Putin fosse la versione russa dei nostri figli degli Agnelli che ci troviamo in casa. Putin ha detto chiaramente che vuole andare nel mercato dei suoi nuovi amici cinesi, indiani e africani. Al momento l'oligarca o il russo che giocano alla borsa sono i suoi nemici.
> Per fare un paragone è come se l'Italia avesse invaso la Iugoslavia (tecnicamente possibile: erano nel blocco dei non allineati) subito dopo la guerra e Stalin avesse reagito....prendendosela con Togliatti.


molto d’accordo.

Una delle lenti con cui è possibile interpretare il conflitto e le sue radici profonde è proprio questa dinamica interna.
Putin ha ereditato un paese “feudalizzato”, catturato da interessi stranieri e oligarchici (in letteratura “captive state”). Il suo tentativo di lungo termine di ristabilire la catena del potere, riaccentrandolo di fatto nelle sue mani, passa attraverso la riduzione di entrambe queste “interferenze”.
Da questo punto di vista, le sanzioni sono persino propedeutiche al suo gioco, almeno fino a quando il giochino non va troppo in là (ovvero la situazione diventa finanziariamente insostenibile, o qualcuno gli faccia la pelle). Immagino siano tutti conti che si è fatto, prima di lanciarsi in questo azzardo… adesso va di moda dipingere Putin come “folle”, “non lucido”, etc. ma siamo sicuri sia così, o altro non è che una implicita “confessione” che il nostro modo di analizzare la politica russa (sia interna che estera) fosse un po’ limitato, tra schemi inadatti e wishful thinking?


----------



## Albijol (27 Febbraio 2022)

La città di Mariupol nei guai, con i russi che avanzano da tre lati (nord , ovest , est)


----------



## Igor91 (27 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## Albijol (27 Febbraio 2022)

Ammazzato Tushayev, il braccio destro di Kadyrov


----------



## darden (27 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Febbraio 2022)

*PER LA 19384938439 VOLTA. SE DOBBIAMO ENTRARE NEL TOPIC E DISCUTERE IN MODO CIVILE BENE, SE DOBBIAMO INVECE ENTRARE E ROMPERE LE PALLE, ALLORA MEGLIO CHE NON ENTRATE. C'è un'invasione in corso, in EUROPA, e gente che dal giorno all'altro si è ritrovata sfrattata sotto i bombardamenti e profughi. Almeno un po' di rispetto per i civili grazie.*


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (27 Febbraio 2022)

Fonte: AiF Mosca

*09:06* - Ministero della Difesa russo: nell'ultimo giorno le Forze armate hanno bloccato Kherson e Berdyansk, preso il controllo di Genichesk e dell'aeroporto di Chernobaevka vicino a Kherson. Secondo l'agenzia, in totale, le forze armate della RF hanno distrutto 975 oggetti dell'infrastruttura militare dell'Ucraina, inclusi 23 posti di comando, 31 sistemi missilistici antiaerei di difesa aerea, 48 stazioni radar. 8 aerei da combattimento e 7 elicotteri, 11 veicoli aerei senza pilota, due missili tattici Tochka-U sono stati abbattuti, 223 carri armati e altri veicoli corazzati da combattimento, 28 aerei (a terra), 39 sistemi di lancio multiplo di razzi, 86 cannoni di artiglieria da campo e mortai furono distrutte 143 unità di veicoli militari speciali.


----------



## __king george__ (27 Febbraio 2022)

Come riporta Il Giornale sembra che la Russia stia valutando di rimettere la pena di morte! per "reati particolarmente gravi" secondo le parole di Medved 

spero non stiano pensando a qualche follia tipo per qualche europeo o americano in Russia..perchè leggevo che stanno prendendo di mira gli stranieri (di nazionalità ovviamente collegata alla Nato)


----------



## __king george__ (27 Febbraio 2022)

ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> Fonte: AiF Mosca
> 
> *09:06* - Ministero della Difesa russo: nell'ultimo giorno le Forze armate hanno bloccato Kherson e Berdyansk, preso il controllo di Genichesk e dell'aeroporto di Chernobaevka vicino a Kherson. Secondo l'agenzia, in totale, le forze armate della RF hanno distrutto 975 oggetti dell'infrastruttura militare dell'Ucraina, inclusi 23 posti di comando, 31 sistemi missilistici antiaerei di difesa aerea, 48 stazioni radar. 8 aerei da combattimento e 7 elicotteri, 11 veicoli aerei senza pilota, due missili tattici Tochka-U sono stati abbattuti, 223 carri armati e altri veicoli corazzati da combattimento, 28 aerei (a terra), 39 sistemi di lancio multiplo di razzi, 86 cannoni di artiglieria da campo e mortai furono distrutte 143 unità di veicoli militari speciali.


hanno aumentato la potenza di fuoco i russi mi sa


----------



## Milanoide (27 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Io, infatti, non mi capacito proprio in chi crede che esistano degli "eroi" in tutto questo. Se dici che ti fa schifo Biden, diventi subito un Putiniano di ferro (sempre se c'è una differenza). Che poi, ditemi voi la differenza con i tanti raid e bombardamenti USA che ammazzano innocenti nei paesi dimenticati da Dio che non potranno mai avere un aiuto.


Azzardo una spiegazione.
Quelli bombardati dagli USA sono:
all'occhio. occidentale medio dei "diversi", lontani geograficamente, per etnia, per religione, sia dall'Europa che dall'aggressore USA. E quindi più sacrificabili. E poi, sottesa al bombardamento USA, c'è sempre una missione civilizzatrice e di liberazione, no? Ebbene si. Nel perbenista, pacifista, occidente i morti altrui inconsciamente o meno, si pesano in termini di diversità, di altro da sé. Inoltre il colpirli non viene percepito come un rischio di coinvolgimento o rappresaglia diretta. Lo stesso vale per i profughi, veri o falsi che siano.
Accoglieresti un Ucraino, un Siriano o un Sudanese?
Diverso è invece se gli aggrediti e l'aggressore hanno praticamente la stessa etnia e religione. Se sono vicini all'Europa ed il coinvolgimento è diretto.
È una quasi guerra civile.
È un paragone forzato, ma se nel 2022 Francia e Belgio si facessero la guerra saremmo tutti un po' straniti.
Io personalmente ritengo che gli USA negli ultimi 30 anni abbiano combattuto tutte guerre sbagliate da cui si sarebbero dovuti tenere fuori. Non per chissà quale idealismo, ma perché non vi erano le condizioni di vincere poi la pace in quei teatri di combattimento.
Io personalmente però passo l'inverno al freddo e faccio 40 km al giorno in bici per andare a lavorare piuttosto che comprare il gas dal Totò Riina del Caucaso.
A corona di tutto, inutile scrivere che se ai vertici vi fossero più donne, i mali del mondo diminuirebbero, che qui il testosterone c'entra. 
Il pianeta è sovrappopolato.
L'umanità sarà un po' più unita solo se minacciata da alieni.
Ma appena venuta meno la minaccia, ricominceranno i distinguo.


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (27 Febbraio 2022)

Sempre AiF Mosca

*10:13* - La delegazione russa è arrivata in Bielorussia per le trattative con gli ucraini, i rappresentanti della Federazione Russa sono pronti ad avviarle a Gomel. Lo ha annunciato l'addetto stampa del presidente della Federazione Russa Dmitry Peskov. La delegazione comprendeva rappresentanti del Ministero degli Affari Esteri, del Ministero della Difesa e di altri dipartimenti, compresa l'amministrazione presidenziale

Modesto parere, i Russi hanno una timeline ben definita, a prescindere dall'andamento.


----------



## Albijol (27 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> hanno aumentato la potenza di fuoco i russi mi sa


Stanotte pensavo avrebbero bombardato di più però. Stanno finendo i missili?


----------



## Albijol (27 Febbraio 2022)

ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> Sempre AiF Mosca
> 
> *10:13* - La delegazione russa è arrivata in Bielorussia per le trattative con gli ucraini, i rappresentanti della Federazione Russa sono pronti ad avviarle a Gomel. Lo ha annunciato l'addetto stampa del presidente della Federazione Russa Dmitry Peskov. La delegazione comprendeva rappresentanti del Ministero degli Affari Esteri, del Ministero della Difesa e di altri dipartimenti, compresa l'amministrazione presidenziale
> 
> Modesto parere, i Russi hanno una timeline ben definita, a prescindere dall'andamento.


Tutti gli esperti dicono però che gli sono saltate tutte le previsioni


----------



## __king george__ (27 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Tutti gli esperti dicono però che gli sono saltate tutte le previsioni


sto leggendo proprio ora questa cosa si


----------



## __king george__ (27 Febbraio 2022)

REPUBBLICA

Ex capo di Stato Maggiore Estone Riho Terras dice che il piano di Putin "sta franando" e non resisterà "piu di un'altra settimana"

Cita fonti dell'intelligence e dice che la Russia sta spendendo l'equivalente di 15 miliardi di euro al giorno per la guerra

Dice che Putin pensava di creare il panico entrando e sparando a casaccio su abitazioni civili per intimidire la popolazione,provocare disserzioni di massa tra i soldati,spingere Zelenski a fuggire all'estero e portare il paese alla resa.

Ma come si sa le cose non stanno andando proprio cosi..


----------



## Ringhio8 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Putin non parla ufficialmente da circa 48 ore o sbaglio? Non trovo nulla su internet. Non so come interpretare questo "lungo" silenzio
> 
> Comunque mezzora fa mi è successo di nuovo una cosa che mi era accaduta in piena pandemia. Dopo aver accumulato per mesi le novità del grande evento, le notizie e aver tutto sommato assorbito bene le disposizioni, ad esempio il fatto di trovarci tutti chiusi in casa, un giorno d'un tratto ho avuto una sorta di shock/reset, come se mi disconnettessi di botto dalla nuova realtà, per poi ricaderci e RI-STUPIRMI tutto assieme di qullo che stava accadendo.
> 
> Adesso di nuovo, ma dopo soli tre giorni. Da tre giorni sto tutto il giorno davanti il computer, oppure al cellulare, ad aggiornarmi. Il presidente degli stati uniti ha parlato seriamente della terza guerra mondiale. Ci rendiamo conto? Apprendo da Tremonti cos'è lo swift e che rischiamo una nuova lehman brothers. Leggo della valigetta nucleare russa e come funzionerebbe. Attacchi hacker, carri armati. In certe manifestazioni nel mondo in questo momento sembra come se stessimo tenendo il fiato, a tratti mi sembra di respirare un'aria da fine del mondo. Mi sembra tutto assurdo, tre giorni fa c'era un'altra vita. Avete anche voi questi momenti strani?


Cerco di distrarmi il più possibile, ma quando ho letto bidet parlare di WWIII ho tremato come una foglia, letteralmente. A sto punto tolgano il GPe ci lascino vivere, tanto oramai.....


----------



## LukeLike (27 Febbraio 2022)

*Zelensky: "Niente colloqui in Bielorussia. Ci hanno attaccati da lì."*


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (27 Febbraio 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> *Zelensky: "Niente colloqui in Bielorussia. Ci hanno attaccati da lì."*



come fai a proporre colloqui in Bielorussia (pupazzo russia) per Dio


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (27 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> REPUBBLICA
> 
> Ex capo di Stato Maggiore Estone Riho Terras dice che il piano di Putin "sta franando" e non resisterà "piu di un'altra settimana"
> 
> ...


Mi sembra un po' troppo romanzata che un esercito vada in guerra senza alternative strategiche, stessa cosa il rimarcare dei costi, se consideri solamente quanto ha perso il rublo in questi giorni, questi ipotetici 15mld/day di spesa militare, che mi paiono esagerati, valgono comunque nulla.

Mi sembra un po' troppo propagandistica come dichiarazione, oggettivamente c'è un'alta probabilità che stanno saltando le loro prime analisi, non c'era una dichiarazione che dava Kiev ucraina per più di 48 ore, siamo a 96 ormai e ancora si twitta..


----------



## __king george__ (27 Febbraio 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> *Zelensky: "Niente colloqui in Bielorussia. Ci hanno attaccati da lì."*


Putin si pensava che dopo 2 giorni questi stavano in ginocchio a implorare pietà invece si prendono persino il lusso di rifiutare i colloqui


----------



## Albijol (27 Febbraio 2022)

Zelensky: ISTITUITA LEGIONE STRANIERA. MOSTRATE SUPPORTO AL NOSTRO PAESE


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (27 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Tutti gli esperti dicono però che gli sono saltate tutte le previsioni


Quando sono entrati nel dettaglio, a grandi linee però ci sono tutti. Caracciolo su Limes scriveva quest'estate che la Russia avrebbe invaso a Natale con il consenso/assenso della Cina, e che gli Usa avrebbero fatto di tutto per bloccare la Russia finanziariamente. 

E sto parlando di una rivista di geopolitica italiana, immagino che le varie organizzazioni di spionaggio ne sappiano ancora di più, con tutto il rispetto per Limes che leggo sempre volentieri.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (27 Febbraio 2022)

Bielorussia: oggi referendum per permettere dislocamento armi nucleari Russe sul territorio


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Bielorussia: oggi referendum per permettere dislocamento armi nucleari Russe sul territorio


ehhhhhh???????

Caffè di traverso.


----------



## __king george__ (27 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Zelensky: ISTITUITA LEGIONE STRANIERA. MOSTRATE SUPPORTO AL NOSTRO PAESE


ecco il trucco degli alleati! ci infiltreranno soldati di loro e diranno che sono volontari della legione


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Febbraio 2022)

Mi preoccupa terribilmente il silenzio di Putin.


----------



## Ringhio8 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Bielorussia: oggi referendum per permettere dislocamento armi nucleari Russe sul territorio


É finita.


----------



## Albijol (27 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Mi preoccupa terribilmente il silenzio di Putin.


A me preoccupa ancora di più il silenzio di Israele. Hanno la migliore intelligence del mondo, sanno qualcosa che gli altri non sanno


----------



## 7vinte (27 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> É finita.


Ma calmi, era già previsto da giorni, si tratta di armi in funzione minaccia anti occidentale come le abbiamo noi nella Nato, non saranno puntate verso l'Ucraina


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> É finita.


Ringhio ma perchè all'uomo non basta mangiare, bere, scopare , giocare a calcio , leggere un buon libro e stare con amici , familiari e animali a 4 zampe nella natura?
Perchè?


----------



## Albijol (27 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Bielorussia: oggi referendum per permettere dislocamento armi nucleari Russe sul territorio


Secondo alcuni politologi la Bielorussia verrà annessa dalla Russia a breve


----------



## Shmuk (27 Febbraio 2022)

Un'ansa della notte diceva che i 13 dell'Isola dei Serpenti potrebbero essere ancora vivi.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (27 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ecco il trucco degli alleati! ci infiltreranno soldati di loro e diranno che sono volontari della legione


Spero non sia cosi perche allora le lancia davvero le testate


----------



## __king george__ (27 Febbraio 2022)

non mi farei impressionare tanto da questa cosa del refere4ndum in Bielorussia..tanto che stiano qui o li a noi cambia poco..si sa che ha il nucleare è inutile che ce lo ricordi..

tra l'altro Putin aveva minacciato reazione mai vista ecc a qualunque interferenza appena iniziata l'invasione..le interferenze ci sono state eccome direi eppure non ha fatto nulla (grazie a Dio ovviamente


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (27 Febbraio 2022)

Truppe russe in mattinata entrano nel centro di Karkhiv nel nord del paese. In corso pesanti scontri 

fonte: Repubblica


----------



## LukeLike (27 Febbraio 2022)

*La dissidente bielorussa Tikhanovskaya: "La mia terra è l'hangar militare di Mosca. Se passa il referendum illegale di Lukashenko da domani avremo le armi nucleari sul nostro territorio. Mi vergogno di dirlo, ma il ruolo di Minsk è stato attivo. Il regime, che usa il nostro Paese come un suo terreno, ha dato alla Russia spazio, infrastrutture e aiuto militare. La responsabilità è di Lukashenko: la nostra gente non vuole questi eventi. Ma lui è in debito con Putin per il sostegno nella repressione dei nostri movimenti, e così gli dà la nostra terra praticamente in affitto. Il regime non vede l’ora che ci siano armi nucleari in Bielorussia, anche solo perché così rappresenterebbe un pericolo per tutta Europa. Ora la nostra attenzione è focalizzata sull’Ucraina, ma una cosa simile non può passare sotto silenzio. Sui media ufficiali non c’è una parola. Nessuno saprebbe della passerella dei tank russi, dei caccia in volo, se non fosse per i media alternativi in esilio. Quando c’è stata la rivolta di Maidan, nel 2013, molti di noi sono andati ad aiutare. Ma ora le frontiere sono chiuse. Temo che nel mondo noi bielorussi siamo sempre più ritenuti conniventi con il regime."*

Intervista completa sul Corriere della Sera.


----------



## 7vinte (27 Febbraio 2022)

Proporre colloqui a Minsk è un modo provocatorio per farsi dire no, soprattutto alle condizioni che poneva Mosca.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Febbraio 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> *La dissidente bielorussa Tikhanovskaya: "La mia terra è l'hangar militare di Mosca. Se passa il referendum illegale di Lukashenko da domani avremo le armi nucleari sul nostro territorio. Mi vergogno di dirlo, ma il ruolo di Minsk è stato attivo. Il regime, che usa il nostro Paese come un suo terreno, ha dato alla Russia spazio, infrastrutture e aiuto militare. La responsabilità è di Lukashenko: la nostra gente non vuole questi eventi. Ma lui è in debito con Putin per il sostegno nella repressione dei nostri movimenti, e così gli dà la nostra terra praticamente in affitto. Il regime non vede l’ora che ci siano armi nucleari in Bielorussia, anche solo perché così rappresenterebbe un pericolo per tutta Europa. Ora la nostra attenzione è focalizzata sull’Ucraina, ma una cosa simile non può passare sotto silenzio. Sui media ufficiali non c’è una parola. Nessuno saprebbe della passerella dei tank russi, dei caccia in volo, se non fosse per i media alternativi in esilio. Quando c’è stata la rivolta di Maidan, nel 2013, molti di noi sono andati ad aiutare. Ma ora le frontiere sono chiuse. Temo che nel mondo noi bielorussi siamo sempre più ritenuti conniventi con il regime."*
> 
> Intervista completa sul Corriere della Sera.


ahi.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Febbraio 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> *La dissidente bielorussa Tikhanovskaya: "La mia terra è l'hangar militare di Mosca. Se passa il referendum illegale di Lukashenko da domani avremo le armi nucleari sul nostro territorio. Mi vergogno di dirlo, ma il ruolo di Minsk è stato attivo. Il regime, che usa il nostro Paese come un suo terreno, ha dato alla Russia spazio, infrastrutture e aiuto militare. La responsabilità è di Lukashenko: la nostra gente non vuole questi eventi. Ma lui è in debito con Putin per il sostegno nella repressione dei nostri movimenti, e così gli dà la nostra terra praticamente in affitto. Il regime non vede l’ora che ci siano armi nucleari in Bielorussia, anche solo perché così rappresenterebbe un pericolo per tutta Europa. Ora la nostra attenzione è focalizzata sull’Ucraina, ma una cosa simile non può passare sotto silenzio. Sui media ufficiali non c’è una parola. Nessuno saprebbe della passerella dei tank russi, dei caccia in volo, se non fosse per i media alternativi in esilio. Quando c’è stata la rivolta di Maidan, nel 2013, molti di noi sono andati ad aiutare. Ma ora le frontiere sono chiuse. Temo che nel mondo noi bielorussi siamo sempre più ritenuti conniventi con il regime."*
> 
> Intervista completa sul Corriere della Sera.


Se l'ucraina si fosse piegata alla russia un giorno queste parole le avrebbe pronunciate il dissidente ucraino di turno.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (27 Febbraio 2022)

Mi sembra che i russi stiano facendo all-in. L intelligence dichiara che quasi tutte le truppe da ieri sera sono entrate nel territorio ucraino. Stanno facendo progressi a kirkhev e nel sud del Paese. Saranno fondamentali questi 2/3 giorni. 

Zalenskinistituisce la legione straniera”. Forse una mossa per cercare di fare entrare unità d élite dei paesi nato?


----------



## LukeLike (27 Febbraio 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> *La dissidente bielorussa Tikhanovskaya: "La mia terra è l'hangar militare di Mosca. Se passa il referendum illegale di Lukashenko da domani avremo le armi nucleari sul nostro territorio. Mi vergogno di dirlo, ma il ruolo di Minsk è stato attivo. Il regime, che usa il nostro Paese come un suo terreno, ha dato alla Russia spazio, infrastrutture e aiuto militare. La responsabilità è di Lukashenko: la nostra gente non vuole questi eventi. Ma lui è in debito con Putin per il sostegno nella repressione dei nostri movimenti, e così gli dà la nostra terra praticamente in affitto. Il regime non vede l’ora che ci siano armi nucleari in Bielorussia, anche solo perché così rappresenterebbe un pericolo per tutta Europa. Ora la nostra attenzione è focalizzata sull’Ucraina, ma una cosa simile non può passare sotto silenzio. Sui media ufficiali non c’è una parola. Nessuno saprebbe della passerella dei tank russi, dei caccia in volo, se non fosse per i media alternativi in esilio. Quando c’è stata la rivolta di Maidan, nel 2013, molti di noi sono andati ad aiutare. Ma ora le frontiere sono chiuse. Temo che nel mondo noi bielorussi siamo sempre più ritenuti conniventi con il regime."*
> 
> Intervista completa sul Corriere della Sera.


Un passaggio interessante dell'intervista:

*Crede che le sanzioni possano essere una contromisura adeguata alla forza militare russa?*
_"Penso che i dittatori agiscano in questo modo motivati da un senso di impunità: credono che i Paesi europei e gli Stati Uniti non saranno in grado di imporre sanzioni severe, perché le economie sono troppo interdipendenti. E sanno che nei vostri Paesi democratici, dove la vita è meravigliosa, nessuno accetterebbe una guerra vera. Ma penso che sia giunta l’ora che la democrazia mostri i denti"._

*Intende considerando un intervento in armi?*
"_Intendo esercitando una pressione economica vera. Ogni Paese che può, certo, è urgente che aiuti gli ucraini armandoli. Ma creare molta pressione economica sui dittatori è la vostra arma più forte. Che venga usata. Capisco che ci sia dipendenza dal gas russo, le ragioni dell’economia... ma queste stesse ragioni saranno per sempre armi di ricatto. Siete popoli abbastanza forti da trovare delle risposte adeguate a queste questioni, anche con sacrifici se necessario. È in gioco la sicurezza, dell’Europa intera. Non ci abbiamo pensato abbastanza quando c’è stata l’annessione della Crimea, e ora eccoci"._


----------



## __king george__ (27 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Mi sembra che i russi stiano facendo all-in. L intelligence dichiara che quasi tutte le truppe da ieri sera sono entrate nel territorio ucraino. Stanno facendo progressi a kirkhev e nel sud del Paese. Saranno fondamentali questi 2/3 giorni.
> 
> Zalenskinistituisce la legione straniera”. Forse una mossa per cercare di fare entrare unità d élite dei paesi nato?


si sicuro

è già un pò che pensavo che la Nato oltre alle armi dovesse far entrare i suoi uomini..e infatti ipotizzavo tra me e me che fossero magari travestiti da ucraini..ma era troppo rischioso

cosi invece è perfetto..

Putin è furbo e gioca sporco ma non è che di la c'è Zio paperino eh..


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (27 Febbraio 2022)

Continuo a ripetermi, Putin non è pazzo, e forse anche noi occidentali stiamo dimenticando chi è il vero "nemico". Vi consiglio l'ascolto delle dichiarazioni cinesi sull'ultima risoluzione. La Cina non sta zitta e buona, e più la situazione si inasprire, più credo che si schiererà (e a questo punto credo che era già pianificato il loro ingresso).


----------



## Albijol (27 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Mi sembra che i russi stiano facendo all-in. L intelligence dichiara che quasi tutte le truppe da ieri sera sono entrate nel territorio ucraino. Stanno facendo progressi a kirkhev e nel sud del Paese. Saranno fondamentali questi 2/3 giorni.
> 
> Zalenskinistituisce la legione straniera”. Forse una mossa per cercare di fare entrare unità d élite dei paesi nato?


Secondo Bellingcat in un canale telegram leakato di ufficiali dell esercito russi viene ordinato di prendere Kiev entro lunedì a qualsiasi costo


----------



## Devil man (27 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Mi sembra che i russi stiano facendo all-in. L intelligence dichiara che quasi tutte le truppe da ieri sera sono entrate nel territorio ucraino. Stanno facendo progressi a kirkhev e nel sud del Paese. Saranno fondamentali questi 2/3 giorni.
> 
> Zalenskinistituisce la legione straniera”. Forse una mossa per cercare di fare entrare unità d élite dei paesi nato?


fanno entrare mercenari contractor... torturatori, nazisti fascisti.. che schifo.. criminali pagati alcuni forse ex militari.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Mi preoccupa terribilmente il silenzio di Putin.


Si, credo che ormai sia in qualche bunker nascosto nel Ural con i suoi fedelissimi. Cosi si difende contro:
- Attacchi militirai
- Contro qualche colpo di drone
- Attacchi da parte di qualche oligarcho (o gruppo di oligarchi) che non vedono piu un futuro con Putin (quale é il endgame? la Russia ora torna al medioevo con tutte queste sanzioni)
- Attacchi da parte del popolo o singoli
- Conflitti nucleari



Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Mi sembra che i russi stiano facendo all-in. L intelligence dichiara che quasi tutte le truppe da ieri sera sono entrate nel territorio ucraino. Stanno facendo progressi a kirkhev e nel sud del Paese. Saranno fondamentali questi 2/3 giorni.
> 
> Zalenskinistituisce la legione straniera”. Forse una mossa per cercare di fare entrare unità d élite dei paesi nato?


Allora forse é vero che la Russia non puo mantenere questo bombardamento oltre i prossimi giorni. Se si va oltre fanno anche una brutta figura 
Leggo cosi anche l'impiego e le parole di Kadyrov che provera di terrorizzare la popolazione per farli arrendere.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Febbraio 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Un passaggio interessante dell'intervista:
> 
> *Crede che le sanzioni possano essere una contromisura adeguata alla forza militare russa?*
> _"Penso che i dittatori agiscano in questo modo motivati da un senso di impunità: credono che i Paesi europei e gli Stati Uniti non saranno in grado di imporre sanzioni severe, perché le economie sono troppo interdipendenti. E sanno che nei vostri Paesi democratici, dove la vita è meravigliosa, nessuno accetterebbe una guerra vera. Ma penso che sia giunta l’ora che la democrazia mostri i denti"._
> ...



Perfetta.


----------



## Ringhio8 (27 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ma calmi, era già previsto da giorni, si tratta di armi in funzione minaccia anti occidentale come le abbiamo noi nella Nato, non saranno puntate verso l'Ucraina


Guarda, io son proprio pessimista di mio, magari é come dici tu, ma sentir parlare di testate mosse da un pazzo diventato totalmente imprevedibile fa venire la sciolta


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Bielorussia: oggi referendum per permettere dislocamento armi nucleari Russe sul territorio



Beh,alla fine stanno facendo la stessa identica cosa che ha fatto la NATO che ha spostato i missili sempre sempre sempre più ad est.
Ora c'è la reazione,con altri missili che però stavolta vengono spostati verso ovest,sempre più vicini al cuore dell'europa.

La nato ha giocato con il fuoco,spingendosi continuamente oltre il dovuto.
E in caso di escalation,con il fuoco ci bruceremo noi "civili",mica le teste pensanti che muovono le pedine.


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Azzardo una spiegazione.
> Quelli bombardati dagli USA sono:
> all'occhio. occidentale medio dei "diversi", lontani geograficamente, per etnia, per religione, sia dall'Europa che dall'aggressore USA. E quindi più sacrificabili. E poi, sottesa al bombardamento USA, c'è sempre una missione civilizzatrice e di liberazione, no? Ebbene si. Nel perbenista, pacifista, occidente i morti altrui inconsciamente o meno, si pesano in termini di diversità, di altro da sé. Inoltre il colpirli non viene percepito come un rischio di coinvolgimento o rappresaglia diretta. Lo stesso vale per i profughi, veri o falsi che siano.
> Accoglieresti un Ucraino, un Siriano o un Sudanese?
> ...


Si però senza polemica lasciami dire che è un po' diverso bombardare paesi e persone che vivono sotto tirrannie spietate dove i loro stessi dittatori usano sui civili armi chimiche, pulizia etnica, scavano fosse comuni etc.. Rispetto a invadere un paese democratico dove la gente fino al giorno prima viveva come me e te..
Questo va riconosciuto.. Credo


----------



## Ringhio8 (27 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ringhio ma perchè all'uomo non basta mangiare, bere, scopare , giocare a calcio , leggere un buon libro e stare con amici , familiari e animali a 4 zampe nella natura?
> Perchè?


Non te lo so dire davvero, noi possiamo vederla solo dal punto di vista di gente onestà che tira a campare, con le nostre famiglie, il nostro lavoro, i nostri amici e i nostri svaghi. Va a capire che gira nella testa di questi pazzi... Il fatto é che in tutto il mondo sta guerra farà piacere si e no a una cinquantina di persone, e tutti noi qui come èbeti ad aspettare di capire di che morte ci faranno morire...


----------



## 7vinte (27 Febbraio 2022)

*Lukashenko invita l'Ucraina a diventare uno Stato come la Bielorussia:"NEUTRALE, senza armi nucleari"*

Ahahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (27 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Lukashenko invita l'Ucraina a diventare uno Stato come la Bielorussia:"NEUTRALE, senza armi nucleari"*
> 
> Ahahahahahahahahahahahah



più che neutrale, pupazzo è la parola giusta


----------



## sunburn (27 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Beh,alla fine stanno facendo la stessa identica cosa che ha fatto la NATO che ha spostato i missili sempre sempre sempre più ad est.
> Ora c'è la reazione,con altri missili che però stavolta vengono spostati verso ovest,sempre più vicini al cuore dell'europa.
> 
> La nato ha giocato con il fuoco,spingendosi continuamente oltre il dovuto.
> E in caso di escalation,con il fuoco ci bruceremo noi "civili",mica le teste pensanti che muovono le pedine.


Diciamo che dislocare testate nucleari al confine con un Paese in cui è in corso una guerra di invasione e nel territorio di un Pese dal quale è partito l’attacco, non è esattamente la stessa cosa.
A ogni modo, si tratta di palese provocazione: la Russia ha i mezzi per sferrare attacchi nucleari a prescindere dalla presenza o meno di armi atomiche in Bielorussia.


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> si sicuro
> 
> è già un pò che pensavo che la Nato oltre alle armi dovesse far entrare i suoi uomini..e infatti ipotizzavo tra me e me che fossero magari travestiti da ucraini..ma era troppo rischioso
> 
> ...


Si ma occhio a provocare con queste tecniche.. Se al dominio viene in mente di affermare che sono entrati soldati stranieri è capace di tirare missili a caso.. Si gioca col fuoco, ma forse non ci sono alternative


----------



## Djici (27 Febbraio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Diciamo che dislocare testate nucleari al confine con un Paese in cui è in corso una guerra di invasione e nel territorio di un Pese dal quale è partito l’attacco, non è esattamente la stessa cosa.
> A ogni modo, si tratta di palese provocazione: la Russia ha i mezzi per sferrare attacchi nucleari a prescindere dalla presenza o meno di armi atomiche in Bielorussia.


Esatto.
Che il missile parta da Mosca o da Minsk non cambia nulla.
Siamo comunque spacciati.
Vogliono solo provocare.
E a forza di provocare...


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (27 Febbraio 2022)

Beh, c'è ancora speranza dai, in fondo la Bielorussia è un paese neutrale, o magari il referendum popolare non passa dai..anche se difficile, quale cittadino non vorrebbe delle testate nucleari sotto il sedere? 

Ps: è presente del sarcasmo, fate attenzione.


----------



## Simo98 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Zelensky: ISTITUITA LEGIONE STRANIERA. MOSTRATE SUPPORTO AL NOSTRO PAESE


Sarà un'accozzaglia di guerraioli, nazifascisti e criminali vari, credo che solo in minima parte saranno patrioti d'Europa
A meno sia un escamotage per infiltrare truppe NATO in modo non ufficiale...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Febbraio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Diciamo che dislocare testate nucleari al confine con un Paese in cui è in corso una guerra di invasione e nel territorio di un Pese dal quale è partito l’attacco, non è esattamente la stessa cosa.
> A ogni modo, si tratta di palese provocazione: la Russia ha i mezzi per sferrare attacchi nucleari a prescindere dalla presenza o meno di armi atomiche in Bielorussia.



Chiaro,ma è lo stesso discorso degli USA : loro hanno la possibilità di sferrare attacchi nucleari,ma avere postazioni sempre più vicine al nemico è un grande vantaggio.
Stesso discorso per gli eventuali missili in bielorussia. 
Poi è anche una questione psicologica. Praticamente stanno giocando una partita pericolosissima a scacchi


----------



## danjr (27 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si ma occhio a provocare con queste tecniche.. Se al dominio viene in mente di affermare che sono entrati soldati stranieri è capace di tirare missili a caso.. Si gioca col fuoco, ma forse non ci sono alternative


Beh, guarda che tutta la storia militare recente in Ucraina è nata così: plotoni senza insegne che non si sapeva da dove venivano (Russia) hanno supportato prima la Crimea e poi il donbass (i cosiddetti omini verdi). 
quando gli ucraini riuscirono finalmente a catturare un convoglio di paracadutisti che dovettero dichiararsi russi, il cremlino disse che avevano sbagliato un lancio di addestramento… 
Quindi non badiamo troppo per il sosttile


----------



## Andris (27 Febbraio 2022)

quello che dicevo io l'altra volta
non ci sono i foreign fighters civili in questa guerra, ora li chiama a raccolta il presidente ucraino

comunque altre maggiori città sud-est sono cadute come Kherson e Kharkiv, resistono all'ovest e Kiev
471 soldati ucraini si sono arresi nella regione di Kharkiv

l'Ucraina è il paese più esteso d'Europa, non è facile anche per un esercito enorme coprirlo


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (27 Febbraio 2022)

Provo a fare una domanda che non credo sia stata posta; E se la Russia dovesse perdere la guerra per qualche strano motivo? A quel punto che accadrebbe?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta l'ANSA, la UE avrebbe deciso di attivare l' European Peace Facility, strumento fuori dal budget,concepito per il finanziamento di azioni operative nell'ambito della politica estera e di sicurezza comune.
> Si deciderà domani che tipo di armi inviare agli ucraini, la Germania ha già deciso per autocarri.
> L'esclusione di Mosca dallo Swift non è all'odg ma potrebbe essere sul tavolo.
> 
> ...


Questi stanno male... Non bisogna neanche evocare una possibilità del genere, sarebbe la fine del genere umano.


----------



## LukeLike (27 Febbraio 2022)

*Lukashenko: "Non c'è un solo soldato bielorusso in Ucraina". *


----------



## __king george__ (27 Febbraio 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> *Lukashenko: "Non c'è un solo soldato bielorusso in Ucraina". *


in compenso tra un pò ci saranno quelli americani Luka....


----------



## darden (27 Febbraio 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Sarà un'accozzaglia di guerraioli, nazifascisti e criminali vari, credo che solo in minima parte saranno patrioti d'Europa
> A meno sia un escamotage per infiltrare truppe NATO in modo non ufficiale...


Secondo me arriverà qualche gruppo paramilitari (stile Wagner di Putin) pagata con i soldi che gli americani hanno dato all'Ucraina. Magari arrivano gli stessi ex-blackwater che combattono ovunque tranne dove gli Usa non vogliono.

Da un lato ci saranno Wagner e ceceni, da un altro questi.. insomma nessuna di queste persone le vorrei a cena con me XD

Ovviamente in questa situazione il zelensky ha fatto benissimo ad aprire a queste milizie, non ha alternative perché non resisteranno molto


----------



## Ringhio8 (27 Febbraio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Provo a fare una domanda che non credo sia stata posta; E se la Russia dovesse perdere la guerra per qualche strano motivo? A quel punto che accadrebbe?


Un ritiro delle truppe come un attacco nucleare su scala mondiale. Impossibile dire cosa passi per la stesa di Putin ora


----------



## Albijol (27 Febbraio 2022)

Città di Berdyansk circondata dai russi, nessuno può entrare né uscire


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (27 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Chiaro,ma è lo stesso discorso degli USA : loro hanno la possibilità di sferrare attacchi nucleari,ma avere postazioni sempre più vicine al nemico è un grande vantaggio.
> Stesso discorso per gli eventuali missili in bielorussia.
> Poi è anche una questione psicologica. Praticamente stanno giocando una partita pericolosissima a scacchi


Scrivo da completo ignorante, ma in questi anni di sviluppo tecnologico non si è creata una sorta di antimissilistica? Magari avere basi vicine serve proprio a quello. Come spostare totalmente zona serve a sparigliare le informazioni nemiche.


----------



## Albijol (27 Febbraio 2022)

Putin potrebbe parlare alla nazione oggi


----------



## LukeLike (27 Febbraio 2022)

*Secondo media russi (Meduza), Putin farà presto un nuovo discorso sul tema delle operazioni militari in Ucraina.*


----------



## Albijol (27 Febbraio 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> *Secondo media russi (Meduza), Putin farà presto un nuovo discorso sul tema delle operazioni militari in Ucraina.*


Probabilità che parlerà di armi nucleari quotata 1.01


----------



## 7vinte (27 Febbraio 2022)

*Secondo quanto comunica la delegazione russa in Bielorussia, aspetteranno solo fino alle 15 un sì dell'Ucraina a trattare lì*


----------



## 7vinte (27 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto comunica la delegazione russa in Bielorussia, aspetteranno solo fino alle 15 un sì dell'Ucraina a trattare lì*


La volontà di mediare di questi è pari a quella di rinnovare di Kessie


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (27 Febbraio 2022)

Putin che parla e ultimatum in arrivo, 2+2 dice guerra.


----------



## LukeLike (27 Febbraio 2022)

*Il portavoce della Duma, Vyacheslav Volodin, nel suo canale Telegram: "Nell'ambiente attuale, nell'interesse dei cittadini ucraini, Zelensky dovrebbe cercare ogni opportunità di negoziazione. Ma invece di parteciparvi, cerca scuse. Da parte sua, questo è un crimine contro il popolo ucraino, davanti alla comunità mondiale."*


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (27 Febbraio 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> *Secondo media russi (Meduza), Putin farà presto un nuovo discorso sul tema delle operazioni militari in Ucraina.*



Avevo avvisato di non intromettersi, ma le nazioni nato si sono schierate con l'Ucraina inviando rifornimenti bellici. Esorto le nazioni Europee a smettere di intromettersi, altrimenti la Russia andrà in guerra contro il nemico occidentale, costi quel che costi. 

Dirà qualcosa di simile secondo me


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (27 Febbraio 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> *Il portavoce della Duma, Vyacheslav Volodin, nel suo canale Telegram: "Nell'ambiente attuale, nell'interesse dei cittadini ucraini, Zelensky dovrebbe cercare ogni opportunità di negoziazione. Ma invece di parteciparvi, cerca scuse. Da parte sua, questo è un crimine contro il popolo ucraino, davanti alla comunità mondiale."*


Sarò sicuramente un illuso, però le ultime dichiarazioni dei Russi gettano qualche ombra sulla preparazione dell'esercito moscovita e sulla loro capacità di gestire una guerra di vasta scala contro l'Occidente. Sembrano cercare agganci a destra e a manca per sopperire a lacune tattiche e organizzative; mi auguro solo che Putin, coll'acqua alla gola, non si decide a compiere l'ultima e definitiva sciocchezza.


----------



## Shmuk (27 Febbraio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Avevo avvisato di non intromettersi, ma le nazioni nato si sono schierate con l'Ucraina inviando rifornimenti bellici. Esorto le nazioni Europee a smettere di intromettersi, altrimenti la Russia andrà in guerra contro il nemico occidentale, costi quel che costi.
> 
> Dirà qualcosa di simile secondo me



Chi sei, un figlio di Putin? Aha.


----------



## Sam (27 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta l'ANSA, la UE avrebbe deciso di attivare l' European Peace Facility, strumento fuori dal budget,concepito per il finanziamento di azioni operative nell'ambito della politica estera e di sicurezza comune.
> Si deciderà domani che tipo di armi inviare agli ucraini, la Germania ha già deciso per autocarri.
> L'esclusione di Mosca dallo Swift non è all'odg ma potrebbe essere sul tavolo.
> 
> ...


Nonno Biden, quante volte ti dobbiamo dire che prima di uscire di casa devi prendere la medicina?


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Scorrendo Youtube mi sono ritrovato un video di giulietto chiesa che se devo essere sincero ho sempre ritenuto un personaggio più folkloristico che attendibile ho ascoltato e mi sono sorti dei dubbi volevo condividerlo perché lo ritengo interessante spero di non infrangere nessuna regola https://youtu.be/5THe5dDXHGk


----------



## pazzomania (27 Febbraio 2022)

Ci sono tante conferma che Forte 11 e Forte 12 siano gli angioletti del cielo per l' Ucraina.

E anche a chi ieri sollevava dubbi sul fatto che non ne vengono spenti i trasponder, è voluto.

In modo che i russi non possano dire di averli abbattutti per errore


----------



## Albijol (27 Febbraio 2022)

Irpin, città a nordoverst di Kiev controllata dai russi, è stata appena riconquistata dagli ukraini


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (27 Febbraio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Avevo avvisato di non intromettersi, ma le nazioni nato si sono schierate con l'Ucraina inviando rifornimenti bellici. Esorto le nazioni Europee a smettere di intromettersi, altrimenti la Russia andrà in guerra contro il nemico occidentale, costi quel che costi.
> 
> Dirà qualcosa di simile secondo me


Non penso sia così folle. Voglio sperarlo almeno


----------



## LukeLike (27 Febbraio 2022)

Non so se sia già stato detto, ma la Corea del Nord ha fatto un comunicato in cui si schiera dalla parte della Russia dicendo che la crisi sarebbe stata provocata dalla politica "egemonica ed arbitraria" di Washington, che ha "ignorato le legittime richieste della Russia sulla sicurezza".


----------



## Milanoide (27 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si però senza polemica lasciami dire che è un po' diverso bombardare paesi e persone che vivono sotto tirrannie spietate dove i loro stessi dittatori usano sui civili armi chimiche, pulizia etnica, scavano fosse comuni etc.. Rispetto a invadere un paese democratico dove la gente fino al giorno prima viveva come me e te..
> Questo va riconosciuto.. Credo


Si, va riconosciuto.
Ringrazio sinceramente gli USA per averci salvato da fascismo prima e comunismo poi. Per avermi permesso di crescere in un mondo libero.
Ma fare il poliziotto del pianeta è difficile.
La via per l'inferno è lastricata di buone intenzioni, e non sempre sono state buone.
Scoperchiare alcuni pentoloni certe volte è stato un errore. Forse dovevano maturare i tempi e le popolazioni locali perché il coperchio lo rimuovessero loro.
E ci sarà sempre qualcuno che avrà da ridire o ti sorprenderà.
Puoi salire su un autobus a Londra ed ascoltare una conversazione fra neri che dicono che i loro paesi sarebbero meglio governati dai bianchi.
In altre parti senti tanta acrimonia verso gli USA che decidono il loro destino e ne senti altrettanti con lo stesso sentimento ma perché non intervengono nel loro paese.


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (27 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Non penso sia così folle. Voglio sperarlo almeno


Io dopo stamattina non ci credo più. Oggi si dichiara guerra totale, o l'ultimatum a TUTTE le nazioni occidentali, e la Cina si schiera ufficialmente. Alle nucleari ancora no, alla guerra mondiale penso che manchino pochissime ore, troppi segnali portano ad un'unica direzione.


----------



## Ringhio8 (27 Febbraio 2022)

ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> Io dopo stamattina non ci credo più. Oggi si dichiara guerra totale, o l'ultimatum a TUTTE le nazioni occidentali, e la Cina si schiera ufficialmente. Alle nucleari ancora no, alla guerra mondiale penso che manchino pochissime ore, troppi segnali portano ad un'unica direzione.


Dici che dunque ci siamo sul serio?


----------



## sunburn (27 Febbraio 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Azzardo una spiegazione.
> Quelli bombardati dagli USA sono:
> all'occhio. occidentale medio dei "diversi", lontani geograficamente, per etnia, per religione, sia dall'Europa che dall'aggressore USA. E quindi più sacrificabili. E poi, sottesa al bombardamento USA, c'è sempre una missione civilizzatrice e di liberazione, no? Ebbene si. Nel perbenista, pacifista, occidente i morti altrui inconsciamente o meno, si pesano in termini di diversità, di altro da sé. Inoltre il colpirli non viene percepito come un rischio di coinvolgimento o rappresaglia diretta. Lo stesso vale per i profughi, veri o falsi che siano.


Il tuo discorso parte dal presupposto, a mio avviso errato, che gli “occidentali perbenisti pacifisti” abbiano ignorato le guerre di invasione intraprese da USA e NATO. Non è così.
Io la mia prima manifestazione l’ho fatta verso i 14-15 anni ed è stata contro l’intervento italiano in Kosovo nel 1999. Da allora, si è sempre manifestato contro OGNI guerra intrapresa da USA/NATO, con partecipazione in diverse occasioni più massiccia rispetto a quella di questi giorni contro la guerra di invasione mossa da Putin.
Se poi la cosa non è arrivata al grosso dell’opinione pubblica, e visto il tuo post evidentemente non è arrivata, si è trattato di un problema di copertura mediatica, questa sì improntata al “due pesi e due misure” a seconda di chi fosse al governo nel momento del via libera alle operazioni e di quale fosse l’obiettivo delle stesse.


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (27 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Dici che dunque ci siamo sul serio?


Oggi Putin ribadirà che la sua non è una guerra, ma un'operazione legittima per liberare i cittadini russi, come ha fatto l'america più volte. Che la loro operazione mira a scoperchiare militari e governo accusati di genocidio e che non ha intenzione di prendere l'Ucraina, come detto anche in sede ONU. 

Sosterrà che le sanzioni sono illegittime e che mirano a distruggere la Russia ingiustamente, quindi chiederà un ultimatum pazzesco, con le vecchie intenzioni+l'annullamento delle sanzioni+ il ritiro delle truppe aggiuntive dai poli nato. La Cina, bielorussia e feccia cantante si schiererà allo stesso modo e palla in mano a US+UE, che non potranno accettare. Lo diranno nei negoziati a Gomel, o rincarando la dose oggi putin nel suo discorso.

Mano sul fuoco no, ma un po' di soldi li scommetterei volentieri.


----------



## Ringhio8 (27 Febbraio 2022)

ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> Oggi Putin ribadirà che la sua non è una guerra, ma un'operazione legittima per liberare i cittadini russi, come ha fatto l'america più volte. Che la loro operazione mira a scoperchiare militari e governo accusati di genocidio e che non ha intenzione di prendere l'Ucraina, come detto anche in sede ONU.
> 
> Sosterrà che le sanzioni sono illegittime e che mirano a distruggere la Russia ingiustamente, quindi chiederà un ultimatum pazzesco, con le vecchie intenzioni+l'annullamento delle sanzioni+ il ritiro delle truppe aggiuntive dai poli nato. La Cina, bielorussia e feccia cantante si schiererà allo stesso modo e palla in mano a US+UE, che non potranno accettare. Lo diranno nei negoziati a Gomel, o rincarando la dose oggi putin nel suo discorso.
> 
> Mano sul fuoco no, ma un po' di soldi li scommetterei volentieri.


Dio mio....


----------



## Walker (27 Febbraio 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Azzardo una spiegazione.
> Quelli bombardati dagli USA sono:
> all'occhio. occidentale medio dei "diversi", lontani geograficamente, per etnia, per religione, sia dall'Europa che dall'aggressore USA. E quindi più sacrificabili. E poi, sottesa al bombardamento USA, c'è sempre una missione civilizzatrice e di liberazione, no? Ebbene si. Nel perbenista, pacifista, occidente i morti altrui inconsciamente o meno, si pesano in termini di diversità, di altro da sé. Inoltre il colpirli non viene percepito come un rischio di coinvolgimento o rappresaglia diretta. Lo stesso vale per i profughi, veri o falsi che siano.
> Accoglieresti un Ucraino, un Siriano o un Sudanese?
> ...


Mah, sulla questione "testosterone" sarei anche d'accordo se al comando delle superpotenze ci fossero baldi giovanotti venticinquenni, mentre penso che, realisticamente, i valori plasmatici di tale ormone in circolazione nei suddetti nonni siano per forza di cose calmierati dalla carta di identità...
Sulla maggiore presenza femminile invece sarei assolutamente d'accordo.


----------



## hakaishin (27 Febbraio 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Non so se sia già stato detto, ma la Corea del Nord ha fatto un comunicato in cui si schiera dalla parte della Russia dicendo che la crisi sarebbe stata provocata dalla politica "egemonica ed arbitraria" di Washington, che ha "ignorato le legittime richieste della Russia sulla sicurezza".


Alla fine il pretesto glielo ha fornito sleepy joe bidet…c’è poco da fare


----------



## Milanoide (27 Febbraio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Il tuo discorso parte dal presupposto, a mio avviso errato, che gli “occidentali perbenisti pacifisti” abbiano ignorato le guerre di invasione intraprese da USA e NATO. Non è così.
> Io la mia prima manifestazione l’ho fatta verso i 14-15 anni ed è stata contro l’intervento italiano in Kosovo nel 1999. Da allora, si è sempre manifestato contro OGNI guerra intrapresa da USA/NATO, con partecipazione in diverse occasioni più massiccia rispetto a quella di questi giorni contro la guerra di invasione mossa da Putin.
> Se poi la cosa non è arrivata al grosso dell’opinione pubblica, e visto il tuo post evidentemente non è arrivata, si è trattato di un problema di copertura mediatica, questa sì improntata al “due pesi e due misure” a seconda di chi fosse al governo nel momento del via libera alle operazioni e di quale fosse l’obiettivo delle stesse.


Siamo in un paese libero.
La copertura mediatica c'è stata e c'è per chi vuol seguire. Ho sempre seguito ed apprezzato Telekabul e non gli Emilio Fido.
Nel mio post cerco di interpretare il sentimento medio.
Il doppio standard, il doppiopesismo, è diventato in parte giustamente elemento di contrapposizione dialettica ed accusa agli USA nella stampa dei regimi avversi.
In soldoni: "Cosa venite a interferire nei nostri affari interni con pretesti democratici quando nel vostro paese le minoranze afro e latine sono trattate come latrine?".


----------



## hakaishin (27 Febbraio 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Si, va riconosciuto.
> Ringrazio sinceramente gli USA per averci salvato da fascismo prima e comunismo poi. Per avermi permesso di crescere in un mondo libero.
> Ma fare il poliziotto del pianeta è difficile.
> La via per l'inferno è lastricata di buone intenzioni, e non sempre sono state buone.
> ...


Bellissimo post, uno dei più equilibrati, coerenti è logici. Sono assolutamente d’accordo


----------



## Milanoide (27 Febbraio 2022)

Walker ha scritto:


> Mah, sulla questione "testosterone" sarei anche d'accordo se al comando delle superpotenze ci fossero baldi giovanotti venticinquenni, mentre penso che, realisticamente, i valori plasmatici di tale ormone in circolazione nei suddetti nonni siano per forza di cose calmierati dalla carta di identità...
> Sulla maggiore presenza femminile invece sarei assolutamente d'accordo.


Eh, ma anche quello blandamente presente o il ricordo di quello che si aveva, legato al rincoglionimento senile, qualche guasto lo crea.
Se non è testosterone è comunque una visione muscolare della vita.


----------



## Walker (27 Febbraio 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Eh, ma anche quello blandamente presente o il ricordo di quello che si aveva, legato al rincoglionimento senile, qualche guasto lo crea.
> Se non è testosterone è comunque una visione muscolare della vita.


Ah be' sì, anche questo può contribuire, sono d'accordo.


----------



## Albijol (27 Febbraio 2022)

LA GERMANIA STANZIA 100 MILIARDI DI EURO PER RAFFORZARE LA SUA POTENZA MILITARE


----------



## pazzomania (27 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> LA GERMANIA STANZIA 100 MILIARDI DI EURO PER RAFFORZARE LA SUA POTENZA MILITARE



Mazza


----------



## gabri65 (27 Febbraio 2022)

ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> Scrivo da completo ignorante, ma in questi anni di sviluppo tecnologico non si è creata una sorta di antimissilistica? Magari avere basi vicine serve proprio a quello. Come spostare totalmente zona serve a sparigliare le informazioni nemiche.



Certamente.

Il problema è che centrare un missile che viaggia a velocità supersoniche non è semplice.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Febbraio 2022)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Sarò sicuramente un illuso, però le ultime dichiarazioni dei Russi gettano qualche ombra sulla preparazione dell'esercito moscovita e sulla loro capacità di gestire una guerra di vasta scala contro l'Occidente. Sembrano cercare agganci a destra e a manca per sopperire a lacune tattiche e organizzative; mi auguro solo che Putin, coll'acqua alla gola, non si decide a compiere l'ultima e definitiva sciocchezza.



Putin indietro non ci torna, come tutti i leader mondiali nessuno ammette mai gli errori e torna sui suoi passi. Gli sgancia l'atomica sicuro se le cose iniziano andare in un certo modo


----------



## 7vinte (27 Febbraio 2022)

*Russia:"aspetteremo in Bielorussia a Gomel fino alle 13 (15 russe) la conferma dell'Ucraina alle trattative lì (i russi sostengono abbia proposto l'Ucraina la località, ovviamente cosa smentita da Kiev), in caso di rifiuto (Kiev ha già detto no al colloquio in Bielorussia) la responsabilità del bagno di sangue che ci sarà sarà tutta di Kiev"*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Febbraio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Putin indietro non ci torna, come tutti i leader mondiali nessuno ammette mai gli errori e torna sui suoi passi. Gli sgancia l'atomica sicuro se le cose iniziano andare in un certo modo



A quanto pare "Mosca è pronta alla pace"
A riferirlo il il vice ministro degli Esteri russo
Sarà vero?


----------



## Albijol (27 Febbraio 2022)

L'UKRAINA HA UFFICIALMENTE RIFIUTATO LA PROPOSTA RUSSA DI FARE LA TRATTATIVA DI PACE A GOMEL (Bielorussia)


----------



## 7vinte (27 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Russia:"aspetteremo in Bielorussia a Gomel fino alle 13 (15 russe) la conferma dell'Ucraina alle trattative lì (i russi sostengono abbia proposto l'Ucraina la località, ovviamente cosa smentita da Kiev), in caso di rifiuto (Kiev ha già detto no al colloquio in Bielorussia) la responsabilità del bagno di sangue che ci sarà sarà tutta di Kiev"*


Mamma mia che vergogna


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> A quanto pare "Mosca è pronta alla pace"
> A riferirlo il il vice ministro degli Esteri russo
> Sarà vero?



Il problema è che non lo sono gli altri. Mai una dichiarazione distensiva fin ora, mai. Gli altri si rifiutano di trattare e parte il missile...


----------



## claudiop77 (27 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Russia:"aspetteremo in Bielorussia a Gomel fino alle 13 (15 russe) la conferma dell'Ucraina alle trattative lì (i russi sostengono abbia proposto l'Ucraina la località, ovviamente cosa smentita da Kiev), in caso di rifiuto (Kiev ha già detto no al colloquio in Bielorussia) la responsabilità del bagno di sangue che ci sarà sarà tutta di Kiev"*



Se non fosse una cosa tragica, sembra un discorso da bambini


----------



## 7vinte (27 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> A quanto pare "Mosca è pronta alla pace"
> A riferirlo il il vice ministro degli Esteri russo
> Sarà vero?


Se leggi il mio post capirai che in realtà è il contrario


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Russia:"aspetteremo in Bielorussia a Gomel fino alle 13 (15 russe) la conferma dell'Ucraina alle trattative lì (i russi sostengono abbia proposto l'Ucraina la località, ovviamente cosa smentita da Kiev), in caso di rifiuto (Kiev ha già detto no al colloquio in Bielorussia) la responsabilità del bagno di sangue che ci sarà sarà tutta di Kiev"*



Ok, sono notizie di propaganda....ma ci vuole coraggio per dire che era l'Ucraina a suggerire la Bielorussia come localita  
Nemmeno un fesso puo credere una notizia del genere.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> LA GERMANIA STANZIA 100 MILIARDI DI EURO PER RAFFORZARE LA SUA POTENZA MILITARE



Penso a questi che hanno rotto le palle per anni col pareggio di bilancio, così come l'europa con paletti ridicoli e moh in due anni debito a manetta per il covid, altro debito a manetta per limitare i danni economici per la guerra e altri debiti per risorse militari.


----------



## Milo (27 Febbraio 2022)

Credono siamo tutti stupidì, cosa pensa Putin che con questa farsa qualcuno pensi che l’ucraina sia contro la pace??? Ma per favore!!


----------



## Albijol (27 Febbraio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Penso a questi che hanno rotto le palle per anni col pareggio di bilancio, così come l'europa con paletti ridicoli e moh in due anni debito a manetta per il covid, altro debito a manetta per limitare i danni economici per la guerra e altri debiti per risorse militari.



Era inevitabile, poi sono anni che la Germania non spende una mazza per le forze armate.


----------



## Swaitak (27 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> LA GERMANIA STANZIA 100 MILIARDI DI EURO PER RAFFORZARE LA SUA POTENZA MILITARE


compratevi il Milan


----------



## 7vinte (27 Febbraio 2022)

*L'Ucraina ha rifiutato i colloqui in Bielorussia, a circa 50 minuti dalla scadenza dell'ultimatum*


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Era inevitabile, *poi sono anni che la Germania non spende una mazza per le forze armate.*



La Germania é 7. al mondo per spese militari (Italia 11.) con ben 52,8 miliardi (Italia 28,9 miliardi), mica 'una mazza'.

Il problema sta piu nel come vengono spesi e l'insabbiamento delle spese per colpa di un apparato burocratico non proprio eccezionale.


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Febbraio 2022)

Ah, ora con ogni probabilità la guerra entrerà nella fase "abbiamo provato a dimostrare che eravamo in grado di condurre un'operazione chirurgica con perdite limitate, non ci siamo riusciti e vi tiriamo addosso tutto quello che abbiamo facendo un macello clamoroso e riducendo il paese in macerie".
Sono passati appena 4 giorni e i russi sono già disperati  
Ma d'altronde, cosa dovevo aspettarmi da un esercito pieno di residuati sovietici, corrotto, con coscritti pagati 25 dollari al mese e linee di rifornimento da terzo mondo


----------



## gabri65 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Penso a questi che hanno rotto le palle per anni col pareggio di bilancio, così come l'europa con paletti ridicoli e moh in due anni debito a manetta per il covid, altro debito a manetta per limitare i danni economici per la guerra e altri debiti per risorse militari.



Ma infatti la gente, specialmente qui dentro, mica lo capisce.

Ci hanno addormentato ed avvelenato a piccole dosi.

Ora la gente si sveglia di soprassalto con la vena gonfia e sbraita di verità e giustizia.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Putin indietro non ci torna, come tutti i leader mondiali nessuno ammette mai gli errori e torna sui suoi passi. Gli sgancia l'atomica sicuro se le cose iniziano andare in un certo modo


Purtroppo, è la mia stessa idea. Per evitare figuracce di ogni sorta, credo sia pronto a tutto.


----------



## vota DC (27 Febbraio 2022)

Al tg 3 hanno detto che i primi due giorni di invasione hanno impiegato solo centomila soldati e puntato sulla diserzione ucraina perché Zelensky ha pessimi rapporti con i militari.


----------



## Albijol (27 Febbraio 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> La Germania é 7. al mondo per spese militari (Italia 11.) con ben 52,8 miliardi (Italia 28,9 miliardi), mica 'una mazza'.
> 
> Il problema sta piu nel come vengono spesi e l'insabbiamento delle spese per colpa di un apparato burocratico non proprio eccezionale.


La Germania spende un botto in ricerca e sviluppo non in mezzi, quello intendevo


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Febbraio 2022)

ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> Oggi Putin ribadirà che la sua non è una guerra, ma un'operazione legittima per liberare i cittadini russi, come ha fatto l'america più volte. Che la loro operazione mira a scoperchiare militari e governo accusati di genocidio e che non ha intenzione di prendere l'Ucraina, come detto anche in sede ONU.
> 
> Sosterrà che le sanzioni sono illegittime e che mirano a distruggere la Russia ingiustamente, quindi chiederà un ultimatum pazzesco, con le vecchie intenzioni+l'annullamento delle sanzioni+ il ritiro delle truppe aggiuntive dai poli nato. La Cina, bielorussia e feccia cantante si schiererà allo stesso modo e palla in mano a US+UE, che non potranno accettare. Lo diranno nei negoziati a Gomel, o rincarando la dose oggi putin nel suo discorso.
> 
> Mano sul fuoco no, ma un po' di soldi li scommetterei volentieri.


Da dove prendi queste certezze?
Poi certo qualcuno o si rimangia le promesse oppure il rischio di conflitto c'è.. Ormai è palese che l'UE sta pre intervenire con invio di armi e forse perfino uomini


----------



## Blu71 (27 Febbraio 2022)

La Repubblica: 
Mosca: "Kiev accetta negoziato a Gomel".​


----------



## Shmuk (27 Febbraio 2022)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Se non fosse una cosa tragica, sembra un discorso da bambini



Più che altro da mafioso. Vieni cà che ti perdono. picciotto...


----------

